# Lieto fine ?



## Lavarello (1 Agosto 2012)

Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di 
cominciare.
Tutto rientra perciò alla normalità, il "coglioncello frivoletto" (come qualcuno mi ha definito.... si sà, il bello ed il brutto di questo forum è che tante persone hanno l'invidiabile capacità di scandagliarti l'anima e di etichettarti dopo 20 righe di presentazione... bontà loro).
Sono sicuro che al mio matrimonio non manca nulla, nel senso che ho una bravissima moglie che non si sarebbe meritato tutto ciò, una persona che mi ha lasciato prima e dopo il matrimonio tutta la libertà che potevo volere, fidandosi cecamente di me. Sarei stato una super cacca ad andare avanti con l'altra. Se mai è a me personalmente che manca qualcosa, magari il sentirsi di nuovo apprezzato, coccolato e via dicendo.
Ok, lo so già, proverò a portare queste esigenze all'interno del matrimonio.
Quindi questo è il lieto fine, in quasi 10 anni di matrimonio ci sono state tante occasioni di tradimento passate davanti senza che io ne abbia mai approfittato, quindi faccio parte di quelli che mai hanno tradito ma... MA PERCHE' STO DI MERDA?
Concordo, nella mia situazione il rimpianto batte il rimorso 100 ad 1, ma questo cazzo di un rimpianto ha un sapore molto amaro, ed il motivo non riesco a spiegarmelo.

Lavarello
(anzi direi che ora mi sento più un coregone...)


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...


io invece me lo spiego benissimo che tu adesso stia di merda non essendo potuto salire sulla giostra ...

pensa al bordello vero in cui te saresti infilato anziche' infilarte dove pensavi te e festeggia per il pericolo scampato...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...



Ciao Lava..l'approvazione che vedi e'la mia,hai fatto benissimo.. non sai cosa comporti..cell segreto..attento,rimane un capello biondo sul sedile..e quello che mi guarda mentre la carico??perche'lo fa'??...non e'vita amico...ti stimoe  ammiro..davvero tanto...era piu'facile dirle di si'..


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...


il rimpianto passa prima o poi.....
il rimorso no...
fidati...
ti sei risparmiato un casino

lei è stata una grande donna....


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

E' sempre molto difficile fare delle scelte di questo tipo. Siamo fatti di carne.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il rimpianto passa prima o poi.....
> il rimorso no...
> fidati...
> ti sei risparmiato un casino
> ...



quoto!


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lava..l'approvazione che vedi e'la mia,hai fatto benissimo.. non sai cosa comporti..cell segreto..attento,rimane un capello biondo sul sedile..e quello che mi guarda mentre la carico??perche'lo fa'??...non e'vita amico...ti stimoe ammiro..davvero tanto...*era piu'facile dirle di si'*..


è stata lei a dire no....
(so che sono rompicoglioni e metto sempre i puntini sulle ì....)
meno male che ogni tanto il cervello funziona a qualcuno...
ha detto bene stermy...pericolo scampato....

era una tragedia annunciata sin dall'inizio...


se lei torna sui suoi passi????:lecca:


----------



## Niko74 (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lava..l'approvazione che vedi e'la mia,hai fatto benissimo.. non sai cosa comporti..cell segreto..attento,rimane un capello biondo sul sedile..e quello che mi guarda mentre la carico??perche'lo fa'??...non e'vita amico...ti stimoe  ammiro..davvero tanto...era piu'facile dirle di si'..


Eh...ma lui gli ha detto di si. Poi lei ci ha ripensato.


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy;962582[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]io invece me lo spiego benissimo che tu adesso stia di merda non essendo potuto salire sulla giostra ...[/B]
> 
> pensa al bordello vero in cui te saresti infilato anziche' infilarte dove pensavi te e festeggia per il pericolo scampato...
> 
> ahahahahah




...pure io me lo spiego benissimo!!
Ma l'ha capito pure lui!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è stata lei a dire no....
> (so che sono rompicoglioni e metto sempre i puntini sulle ì....)
> meno male che ogni tanto il cervello funziona a qualcuno...
> ha detto bene stermy...pericolo scampato....
> ...



sono uccelli per diabetici :carneval:


----------



## Fabry (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono uccelli per diabetici :carneval:



O piselli da evacuare.... ( er Monnezza docet )


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pure io me lo spiego benissimo!!
> Ma l'ha capito pure lui!!!



vero  allora lo capisco ancora di piu'..a me e'successo di peggio,forse l'ho scritto...non solo incontrata..ma ci siamo baciati e di brutto,felling galattico...poi stop.ha avuto paura,sai marito e due figlie..ci sono stato male.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> O piselli da evacuare.... ( er Monnezza docet )


:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero allora lo capisco ancora di piu'..a me e'successo di peggio,forse l'ho scritto...non solo incontrata..ma ci siamo baciati e di brutto,felling galattico...poi stop.ha avuto paura,sai marito e due figlie..ci sono stato male.


cosa intendi per stare male?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero allora lo capisco ancora di piu'..a me e'successo di peggio,forse l'ho scritto...non solo incontrata..ma ci siamo baciati e di brutto,felling galattico...poi stop.ha avuto paura,sai marito e due figlie..*ci sono stato male*.


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...



Lavarello, lavarello...ma come non riesci a spiegartelo il motivo!
Avevi ed HAI una voglia matta di farti un'avventura...è talmente banale!
Sai cosa dice il mio caro marito?
"...e che c'è di strano ad avere questo desiderio...ce l'abbiamo tutti ogni tanto".
E non posso controbatterlo perché so che ha ragione (purtroppo).
La monogamia e di conseguenza la fedeltà sono difficili da praticare, e quello che è facile per me può non esserlo per lui e per molti...
Non so come se ne esce...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> se lei torna sui suoi passi????:lecca:


e ce casca allora e' proprio coglione...

ahahahah

ora prendendo spunto da quest'ipotesi accademica (se aspetta...ahahahah)...uno che cosi' consapevolmente tradisce (e so' tutti na' razza...) e ne venga poi scoperto, me dite perche' cazzo devo fa come dite voi co' st' cazzo de perdono mentre invece andrebbe giustamente massacrato e spostata la residenza per un bel tot in un reparto lunghi degenti?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...pure io me lo spiego benissimo!!
> Ma l'ha capito pure lui!!!


tu dici?

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero  allora lo capisco ancora di piu'..a me e'successo di peggio,forse l'ho scritto...non solo incontrata..ma ci siamo baciati e di brutto,felling galattico...poi stop.ha avuto paura,sai marito e due figlie..*ci sono stato male.*




...perché questa volta il cacciatore è rimasto senza la sua preda...e stava già avendo l'acquolina in bocca...
Confermi Lothar?


----------



## Fabry (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lavarello, lavarello...ma come non riesci a spiegartelo il motivo!
> Avevi ed HAI una voglia matta di farti un'avventura...è talmente banale!
> Sai cosa dice il mio caro marito?
> "...e che c'è di strano ad avere questo desiderio...ce l'abbiamo tutti ogni tanto".
> ...


Digli che visto che ce l'abbiamo tutti sto desiderio, anche tu ne sei stata colpita e stai pensando seriamente di toglierti lo sfizio...


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e ce casca allora e' proprio coglione...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


e basta ste....
e vabeh sono una cogliona perchè ho perdonato mio marito ok???
tanto è la che dovevi parare...
anche se lo ripeto
tutte le storie non sono uguali....


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Digli che visto che ce l'abbiamo tutti sto desiderio, anche tu ne sei stata colpita e stai pensando seriamente di toglierti lo sfizio...


io credo che si riferisca a tutti gli uomini


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy;962625[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]e ce casca allora e' proprio coglione...[/B]
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...




E certo che ce casca, magari non con questa, ma se ne presenta un'altra vedrai.
C'è pieno.... 
Ormai, quando il tarlo si insinua nella testa, non ce lo levi a ragionamenti e buoni propositi....

Sua moglie è come se ce le avesse già le corna...


----------



## Fabry (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che si riferisca a tutti gli uomini



O madonnina benedetta sono un traditore potenziale e non me n'ero accorto


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...


Lavarello, io sarei anche contento per te, se tu fossi contento per te. Comunque ti ha mandato a pisciare, per la cronaca.


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Digli che visto che ce l'abbiamo tutti sto desiderio, anche tu ne sei stata colpita e stai pensando seriamente di toglierti lo sfizio...



...già detto quante volte, soprattutto per fargli un po' paura.
Non posso dire già fatto perché io sono diversa da lui, e non ci posso fare niente...


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

caro Lavarello, secondo me stai di merda anche perchè è stata lei a tirarsi indietro, e molto probabilmente questo fatto ti induce, momentaneamente, a desiderarla ancora di più
non hai più un bivio davanti a te, ma non grazie ad una tua rinuncia, e quindi hai la netta impressione di dover percorrere una strada "obbligata"
ma, ripeto, è una sensazione che andrà ad affievolirsi col tempo, secondo me:smile:


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lavarello, io sarei anche contento per te, se tu fossi contento per te. Comunque ti ha *mandato a pisciare*, per la cronaca.


Ma non era cagare?


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è stata lei a dire no....
> (so che sono rompicoglioni e metto sempre i puntini sulle ì....)
> meno male che ogni tanto il cervello funziona a qualcuno...
> ha detto bene stermy...pericolo scampato....
> ...



Ma che torna sui suoi passi,  è tanto chiaro, lei voleva farsi solo un notte allegra, questo è arrivato con gli occhi a cuoricino
portandola sul romanticismo, lei è scappata subito. 
Col cavolo che torna sui suoi passi, ne troverà un altro meno impegnativo sicuramente.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> O madonnina benedetta sono un traditore potenziale e non me n'ero accorto


Visto quante cose ci sono da imparare


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ma non era cagare?


a fare un giro no?.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...già detto quante volte, soprattutto per fargli un po' paura.
> Non posso dire già fatto perché io sono diversa da lui, e non ci posso fare niente...



infatti se glielo dici non sei credibile :smile:


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> O madonnina benedetta sono un traditore potenziale e non me n'ero accorto




...e anche se te n'eri accorto!!!
L'hai detto e confermato proprio di recente in un post sulle tentazioni, fai mente locale.
Ma infatti hai detto "potenziale" e va bene così.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e basta ste....
> e vabeh sono una cogliona perchè ho perdonato mio marito ok???
> tanto è la che dovevi parare...
> anche se lo ripeto
> tutte le storie non sono uguali....


ma mica e' diretta a te nello specifico e' che a differenza tua per es. io so' convinto e le storie di tradimento lo dimostrano, che so' tutte sovrapponibili con il loro squallore ed i film che ci facciamo so' solo per ingoiare la pillola...

quindi se tu moglie di lavarello avessi la possibilita' di seguire la cronologia del tradimento di tuo marito, tu ste cazzo di attenuanti dove cristoforo le vedi?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lavarello, io sarei anche contento per te, se tu fossi contento per te. *Comunque ti ha mandato a pisciare, per la cronaca*.


questa mi sa che era l'unica cosa che Lavarello aveva ben chiara


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ma non era cagare?


sara' stitica...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> infatti se glielo dici non sei credibile :smile:



Ma sono donna di onore e prima avviso sempre...


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sono donna di onore e prima avviso sempre...


:carneval:


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sara' stitica...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa mi sa che era l'unica cosa che Lavarello aveva ben chiara



E non credo.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non credo.


dici?? 
mah...

....senti un po' ma la cassiera?


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a fare un giro no?.


a fare un giro?
Minerva vedi che sta mattina di caffè ne ho già presi 2, ma non l'ho capita lo stesso


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sono donna di onore e prima avviso sempre...


va la' che ha saputo scegliere il bastardo...

inkazzate dile'...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici??
> mah...
> 
> ....senti un po' ma la cassiera?



E bè, dico si. La cassiera è in ferie, mannaggia.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendi per stare male?



sai Mini anche lo scorso mercoledi incontro,senza seguito..e lo metto in conto...ma baciarsi,e da li parte tutto.. poi fermarsi...e'assurdo.Mi piaceva un sacco..anzi mi piace


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> a fare un giro?
> Minerva vedi che sta mattina di caffè ne ho già presi 2, ma non l'ho capita lo stesso


forse era troppo semplice; volevo solo usare un modo che escludesse l'uso del nostro bagno ...appena pulito e igienizzato


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E bè, dico si. La cassiera è in ferie, mannaggia.


Ma chi è sta cassiera?


----------



## Fabry (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...già detto quante volte, soprattutto per fargli un po' paura.
> Non posso dire già fatto perché io sono diversa da lui, e non ci posso fare niente...


E' che ti conosce molto bene e pensa che non lo faresti mai...ma tu potresti fargli cambiare idea...modificando qualche tua piccola abitudine, senza spiegare nulla a lui. :diavoletto:



p.s. scusa per questo ot Lavarello, mi fermo quì non inquino più il tuo 3d.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai Mini anche lo scorso mercoledi incontro,senza seguito..e lo metto in conto...ma baciarsi,e da li parte tutto.. poi fermarsi...e'assurdo.Mi piaceva un sacco..anzi mi piace


sai che rischi troppo per emozioni da poco?


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse era troppo semplice; volevo solo usare un modo che escludesse l'uso del nostro bagno ...appena pulito e igienizzato


... e immagino con la tavoletta abbassata!!
Che palle sta tavoletta.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E bè, dico si. *La cassiera è in ferie, mannaggia*.


:blu:


----------



## Fabry (1 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e anche se te n'eri accorto!!!
> L'hai detto e confermato proprio di recente in un post sulle tentazioni, fai mente locale.
> Ma infatti hai detto "potenziale" e va bene così.


Certo che me lo ricordo, ma tu fai confusione fra tentazione e la realtà dei fatti....Dilè tu stai facendo il processo alle intenzioni...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che rischi troppo per emozioni da poco?


rubinami ma lo scrivo lo stesso non hai idea dell'andrenalina che da...baciare la donna di un'altro...con quella single e'diverso..un caro amico diavolo l'ha confermato...


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> rubinami ma lo scrivo lo stesso non* hai idea dell'andrenalina che da...baciare la donna di un'altro...*con quella single e'diverso..un caro amico diavolo l'ha confermato...


la stessa adrenalina che ti darebbe tua moglie se ti beccasse!:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...


Credo sia normale avere dei rimpianti, come credo sia normale assuefarsi alla routinne di coppia dove tutto viene dato per scontato, e ricercare o ricordare quelle emozioni che ti hanno scosso ritengo appartengano a quell'essere che per definizione i maggiori esperti definisco poligamo.
Forse soltanto quando si tradisce e si capisce della cazzata fatta rimangono i ricordi ma non il rimorso e quella bocca amara del rimpianto. 
Soluzioni? come sarebbe bello dartene una para para e giusta, posso solo consigliarti di dialogare molto di più con tua moglie e se ci riesci a farla partecipe di alcuni fatti successi con la ragazza single, e da questo partire o ripartire con delle modalità che fanno capire che nulla è scontato e tutto si deve sudare per avere, compreso il partner che hai sposato.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e basta ste....
> e vabeh sono una cogliona perchè ho perdonato mio marito ok???
> tanto è la che dovevi parare...
> anche se lo ripeto
> tutte le storie non sono uguali....


Cara Annuccia,
i mariti ultimamente si sono fatti più furbi(almeno alcuni), se vengono scoperti, cercano di farsi perdonare a tutti i costi, hanno la consapevolezza che tra assegni di mantenimento ai figli e moglie (nel caso non lavorasse) + uscire dalla casa si ritroverebbero come molti che ci sono già passati in una situazione economica disastrosa. 
Separarsi è un lusso che molti non si possono permettere.

Maurizio


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E bè, dico si. La cassiera è in ferie, mannaggia.


Joey, parlami di questa cassiera....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Joey, parlami di questa cassiera....


Guarda, c'è un thread che aprii tempo fa pagine dietro. Per sommi capi, chiedevo consigli per approcciare questa cassiera, appunto.


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, c'è un thread che aprii tempo fa pagine dietro. Per sommi capi, chiedevo consigli per approcciare questa cassiera, appunto.


Non l'ho visto. Ma sei poi riuscito a tacchinarla?
L'hai portata fuori a cena?
Le hai parlato?
Le hai fatto gli occhi dolci?
e dai raccontaci qualcosa..........


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> rubinami ma lo scrivo lo stesso non hai idea dell'andrenalina che da...baciare la donna di un'altro...con quella single e'diverso..un caro amico diavolo l'ha confermato...


ma famme capi'....

l'adrenalina perche' c'hai la strizza che se te becca er marito te fa er culo quadrato?...ahahahah

no perche' se t'arrapi al pensiero del cornuto te consiglio seriamente ed urgentemente 'na revisione col conteggio contestuale de tutte le rotelle...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma famme capi'....
> 
> l'adrenalina perche' c'hai la strizza che se te becca er marito te fa er culo quadrato?...ahahahah
> 
> ...


:risata: 
no stermi io non ce la posso fare :risata:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo sia normale avere dei rimpianti, come credo sia normale assuefarsi alla routinne di coppia dove tutto viene dato per scontato, e ricercare o ricordare quelle emozioni che ti hanno scosso ritengo appartengano a quell'essere che per definizione i maggiori esperti definisco poligamo.
> Forse soltanto quando si tradisce e si capisce della cazzata fatta rimangono i ricordi ma non il rimorso e quella bocca amara del rimpianto.
> Soluzioni? come sarebbe bello dartene una para para e giusta, posso solo consigliarti di dialogare molto di più con tua moglie e se ci riesci a farla partecipe di alcuni fatti successi con la ragazza single, e da questo partire o ripartire con delle modalità che fanno capire che nulla è scontato e tutto si deve sudare per avere, compreso il partner che hai sposato.


ma tu sei fuori come un terrazzo...

ahahahah

che cazzo deve di' alla moglie che stava combinando co' quella?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto. Ma sei poi riuscito a tacchinarla?
> L'hai portata fuori a cena?
> Le hai parlato?
> Le hai fatto gli occhi dolci?
> e dai raccontaci qualcosa..........


Bè c'è poco da dire, tranne che non l'ho più vista. Quindi o è in ferie, o le è scaduto il contratto o che ne so. O magari è scappata apposta, ancora più probabile.


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè c'è poco da dire, tranne che non l'ho più vista. Quindi o è in ferie, o le è scaduto il contratto o che ne so. O magari è scappata apposta, ancora più probabile.


Forse ha capito che la volevi tacchinare e si è licenziata?
Era sposata?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè c'è poco da dire, tranne che non l'ho più vista. Quindi o è in ferie, o le è scaduto il contratto o che ne so. O* magari è scappata apposta, ancora più probabile*.



che le hai fatto? non è che magari le hai riso in faccia? 
















ps. scherzo è


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Annuccia,
> i mariti ultimamente si sono fatti più furbi(almeno alcuni), se vengono scoperti, cercano di farsi perdonare a tutti i costi, hanno la consapevolezza che tra assegni di mantenimento ai figli e moglie (nel caso non lavorasse) + uscire dalla casa si ritroverebbero come molti che ci sono già passati in una situazione economica disastrosa.
> Separarsi è un lusso che molti non si possono permettere.
> 
> Maurizio



noi ce lo potevamo permettere benissimo...
la mia storia non ha niente a che fare con questa...
mio marito mica si sarebbe sperecato a mandare 100 sms o prendere 100 caffe....
è stata una cosa diversa e non giusta...
se avessi il minimo sentore e all'inizio l'ho avuto che lui volesse altro da me...non sprecherei IO  la mia vita...

per un assurdo colpo di culo ho avuto modo di entrare e sbirciare sulla casella di posta elettronica di lei....
lo so che non è ne morale ne legale...
ma ho trovato solo(e non capisco perchè le salvava pure)lew mail che lei mandava a lui...
lui non ha mai risposto altrimenti le avrei trovate...salvava quelle che inviava lei figurati se non conservava quelle del suo amore...
le mail erano tutte le stesse
ti stai allontanando...sei lontano
non capisco perchè non possiamo passare piu tempo insieme
mi machi ecc ecc...
mi dai per scontata ecc ecc...

non è la stessa cosa...
non stiamo insieme per convenienza....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Forse ha capito che la volevi tacchinare e si è licenziata?
> Era sposata?


Eh addirittura! E che è. Comunque si.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che le hai fatto? non è che magari le hai riso in faccia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auhauhauhauah! Mannò, facevo ironia. Non ho fatto in tempo a farle niente...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> no stermi io non ce la posso fare :risata:


poi dice...

ma te che nun sei un tradito o un traditore che cazzo ce fai qua?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi dice...
> 
> ma te che nun sei un tradito o un traditore che cazzo ce fai qua?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Meglio di zelig :risata:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noi ce lo potevamo permettere benissimo...
> la mia storia non ha niente a che fare con questa...
> mio marito mica si sarebbe sperecato a mandare 100 sms o prendere 100 caffe....
> è stata una cosa diversa e non giusta...
> ...


ma scusa come hai fatto ad entrare nella sua casella di posta elettronica?

ma sta sbarbata e stronza chi era?

la colf?

ahahahah


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

davvero come hai fatto, se sipuò sapere


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Auhauhauhauah! Mannò, facevo ironia. Non ho fatto in tempo a farle niente...


Sarà per quello che è sparita, perchè non le hai fatto nulla.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma scusa come hai fatto ad entrare nella sua casella di posta elettronica?
> 
> ma sta sbarbata e stronza chi era?
> 
> ...


avere l'indirizzo di posta di quelcuno è semplicissimo....
basta guardare su facebook no???
poi con qualche trucco e un po di fortuna....

aggiungo che...è stato anche questo a non permettermi di sfasciare tutto..
lo so che non sono cose giuste...lo so...

è stato stronzo...perchè in effetti...lei si aveva ragione di lamentarsi perchè...in quel periodo mio marito mica ritardava a tornare a casa...
i suoi orari erano sempre quelli...e durante il giorno lavorava...certo magari tra una cosa e l'altra..però era poco il tempo per loro...e lei non lo sopportava...


sai ho iniziato a sospettare dal fatto che...quando capitava raramente che tardava di soli 5 minuti....mi chiamava giustificandosi in modo incredibile...
non lo aveva mai fatto prima..perchè figurati se sto a guardare l'orologio...
avverti se tardi un uora due....mezz'ora...ma non pochi minuti...
e poi si scusava sempre...
pasticcione...lothar avrebbe dovuto dargli qualche lezione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello... mi sa che tu stai male per una serie di motivi. La tua potenziale amante ... ti ha scaricato. Ma tu hai comunque avuto l'intenzione di tradire tua moglie e se non l'hai fatto... mica è merito tuo. Quindi hai tradito senza consumare il tradimento, con ricaduta dei sensi di colpa per quello che hai solo sperato di fare. Se davi retta a me dall'inizio adesso ti sentiresti un cavaliere bianco, senza macchia e senza paura (scherzo) ... adesso sono seria e credo che il tuo stare male passerà presto... se capirai la fortuna che hai avuto. E se vuoi, prendi l'occasione per dare una ravvivata al rapporto con tua moglie... magari un sms mandalo a lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

guarda che pure io salvo le mie e non le sue dove mi diceva di tutto
annuccia tu te la racconti mica poco

contenta te però


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guarda che pure io salvo le mie e non le sue dove mi diceva di tutto
> annuccia tu te la racconti mica poco
> 
> contenta te però



lei era single....
non doveva nasconderle a nessuno....
e poi
conoscendo mio marito non è tipo da mail...
ne di sms...
ma mi sono bastate quelle sue...per capire cosa effettivamente c'era...
non me la sono mai volutra raccontare...

e poi se c'erano poteva benissimo schiaffarmele in faccia quando mi venne a trovare.....per ridarmi una camicia...no???
che donna...


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

che donna...[/QUOTE]

proprio


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lavarello... mi sa che tu stai male per una serie di motivi. La tua potenziale amante ... ti ha scaricato. Ma tu hai comunque avuto l'intenzione di tradire tua moglie e se non l'hai fatto... mica è merito tuo. Quindi hai tradito senza consumare il tradimento, con ricaduta dei sensi di colpa per quello che hai solo sperato di fare. Se davi retta a me dall'inizio adesso ti sentiresti un cavaliere bianco, senza macchia e senza paura (scherzo) ... adesso sono seria e credo che il tuo stare male passerà presto... se capirai la fortuna che hai avuto. E se vuoi, prendi l'occasione per dare una ravvivata al rapporto con tua moglie... magari un sms mandalo a lei.


Ha ragione Sbriciolata sei stato molto fortunato visto il tuo convolgimento espresso, con moglie e 2 bimbi ti ritrovavi nei guai in caso di separazione,  parliamo sui 1000/1200 euro di assegni su un reddito di 1800/2000 mensili

Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avere l'indirizzo di posta di quelcuno è semplicissimo....
> basta guardare su facebook no???
> poi con qualche trucco e un po di fortuna....
> 
> ...


cioe' a culo hai scoperto la sua password ed hai fatto l'accesso?

ma te meriti la galera...

ahahahahah

comunque la certezza che non si sia cancellata anche accidentalmente o per pulizia periodica le mejo email o che avesse un'altra casella non ce l'hai...

per la serie dormi co' n'occhio solo...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma famme capi'....
> 
> l'adrenalina perche' c'hai la strizza che se te becca er marito te fa er culo quadrato?...ahahahah
> 
> ...


non hai capito un casso..manco voglio sapere chi sia il cornutazzo..Stermy non puoi capire,senza offesa..prova poi vedi..

adesso
 sto facendo opera diabolica...la istigo a''consumare''..e al mare irraggingibile..non puo'tel..e io la aizzo ben benino,perche'la tengono cone se fosse in Iran..quindi a settembre..ahahahahhah..Lothar vendemmia no???


----------



## Lavarello (1 Agosto 2012)

All'inizio avevo intuito il super pericolo dietro a questa cosa e per quello vivevo nell'ansia che il tradimento succedesse e delle più svariate e tragiche conseguenze. Ho provato a tirarmi fuori con sms nei quali dicevo le classiche cose: ti avessi conosciuto prima....qui si rischia di stare male tutti....rischio di buttare matrimonio e figli a puttane...
Lei diceva: si hai ragione, ma sei fantastico....ti penso... mi emoziono quando ti vedo.....vorrei anche stare solo abbracciata a te...
Risultato: io dopo le iniziali pippe mentali ero giunto alla conclusione "facciamo 'sta cosa e vedremo"... bel coglione, eh?
Sabato ci siamo visti una mezzoretta e Lei mi aveva fatto la proposta di vederci a casa di un'amica al momento in vacanza... Eravamo giunti al dunque, ma ieri c'è stata questa presa di coscienza/ripensamento da parte sua, e nonostante il mio stare male è la decisione più logica e saggia possibile.
Ho anche detto di vederci e parlarne a quattr'occhi lanciando la battuta "non sei capace di tenere le mani a posto?" ma la sua bella risposta è stata "io sono capace ma tu non lo saresti...".
Ringrazio di cuore Lothar per quello che mi ha scritto ma non amo prendermi complimenti che non mi spettano: prima non avrei fatto questa cosa per i sensi di colpa, ora l'avrei fatta ma ha scelto Lei per me dimostrandosi più saggia e responsabile. Ora non mi sento una bella persona.
Non penso però di avere ormai il tarlo del tradimento, di doverlo fare per forza perchè ormai ho preso una brutta piega (mentale). Nulla è già scritto, siamo noi che decidiamo, in questo caso lo ammetto ero in balia degli eventi e quando sei una persona come me, che programma tutto, razionale, che vede e prevede ogni cosa, le sensazioni di smarrimento sono molto più accentuate.
Sopravviverò, cè di molto molto peggio (ho letto nel forum della disperazione di chi si è trovato tradito/a senza alcun preavviso....per mia moglie sarebbe stato così), se vogliamo banalizzare la cosa si tratta di una ragazza che prima voleva darmela, ed io non l'ho voluta, mentre ora che la volevo lei mi dice "addio".
Forse Maurizio ha capito qualcosa di più (manco mi conoscesse.... occazzo, mi conosce?). Penso che gli occhi a cuoricino gli abbia avuti e Lei si è spaventata, ed in quanto Lavarello mi ha ributtato  nell'acqua.... come direbbe ExSternY: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
L.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso
> sto facendo opera diabolica...la istigo a''consumare''..e al mare irraggingibile..non puo'tel..e io la aizzo ben benino,perche'la tengono cone se fosse in Iran..quindi a settembre..ahahahahhah..Lothar vendemmia no???


Micione diabolicissimo!


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non hai capito un casso..manco voglio sapere chi sia il cornutazzo..Stermy non puoi capire,senza offesa..prova poi vedi..
> 
> adesso
> sto facendo opera diabolica...la istigo a''consumare''..e al mare irraggingibile..non puo'tel..e io la aizzo ben benino,perche'la tengono cone se fosse in Iran..quindi a settembre..ahahahahhah..Lothar vendemmia no???


ah vabbe' mo' e' piu' chiaro...pero' il finale della mia opzione 1 resta valida perche' se tanto me da tanto, se te pijano quei talebani che la sorvejano, il tuo culo e' a rischio...

ed anche pe' quelli er culo e' la figa de domani...

(ma anche de oggi...)

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> che donna...


proprio [/QUOTE]

quando ho scoperto...(ancora le mail non le avevo lette)...
mi sono fatta il mio film...non ho detto nulla a lui...
ho solo mandato una mail a lei...
dove molto gentilmente la informavo che sapevo e che non mi sarei disturbata a parlarne con lui...
sarei andata a casa preso le cose di mia figlia e dato lui il tempo di sloggiare....

"per favore"non sono brava a sfasciare distruggere...aiutami tu...
informalo da parte mia ....adesso potete vivere alla luce del sole...

tutta festante e allegra si fiondò da lui...
lui non credeva a una sola parola non poteva essere...

torno' a casa ma io non c'ero gia..chiamava e non rispondevo...
lei lo tartassava di telefonate...
per sapere...innervosendolo non poco...

poteva pure prendersela se voleva...non mi sarei tenuta accanto un uomo per forza e nemmeno lui sarebbe rimasto con me se fosse stata lei la donna che voleva...e poi i giochi erano fatti io ero fuori dai piedi....

invece ha cercato me...
quindi
sono io che me la racconto???

cmq STRONZI ENTRAMBI...NON SOLO LEI....
LEI è stata solo sciocca...immatura...
lui stronzo e basta...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione diabolicissimo!


bellissimo...l'ho meto come avatar se riesco.....rende l'idea..ahahaha


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' a culo hai scoperto la sua password ed hai fatto l'accesso?
> 
> ma te meriti la galera...
> 
> ...



e vabeh ste...
mi sono bastate le sue...
pure molto dettagliate...
frequenti...
mielose ..
e tristi...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah vabbe' mo' e' piu' chiaro...pero' il finale della mia opzione 1 resta valida perche' se tanto me da tanto, se te pijano quei talebani che la sorvejano, il tuo culo e' a rischio...
> 
> ed anche pe' quelli er culo e' la figa de domani...
> 
> ...


no caro..vedi stando a lei nn fanno sesso da 3 anni..e visto che lui e'miliardario..viaggia con auto super lusso,lei veniva da me con quella..ha di sicuro un'amante ...........sto ''iniettandole''anche questa pulce....:diavoletto:


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> proprio


quando ho scoperto...(ancora le mail non le avevo lette)...
mi sono fatta il mio film...non ho detto nulla a lui...
ho solo mandato una mail a lei...
dove molto gentilmente la informavo che sapevo e che non mi sarei disturbata a parlarne con lui...
sarei andata a casa preso le cose di mia figlia e dato lui il tempo di sloggiare....

"per favore"non sono brava a sfasciare distruggere...aiutami tu...
informalo da parte mia ....adesso potete vivere alla luce del sole...

tutta festante e allegra si fiondò da lui...
lui non credeva a una sola parola non poteva essere...

torno' a casa ma io non c'ero gia..chiamava e non rispondevo...
lei lo tartassava di telefonate...
per sapere...innervosendolo non poco...

poteva pure prendersela se voleva...non mi sarei tenuta accanto un uomo per forza e nemmeno lui sarebbe rimasto con me se fosse stata lei la donna che voleva...e poi i giochi erano fatti io ero fuori dai piedi....

invece ha cercato me...
quindi
sono io che me la racconto???

cmq STRONZI ENTRAMBI...NON SOLO LEI....
LEI è stata solo sciocca...immatura...
lui stronzo e basta...[/QUOTE]

ti capisco oh come ti capisco.....a me però mi ha contattata il marito della tizia


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no caro..vedi stando a lei nn fanno sesso da 3 anni..e visto che lui e'miliardario..viaggia con auto super lusso,lei veniva da me con quella..ha di sicuro un'amante ...........sto ''iniettandole''anche questa pulce....:diavoletto:


ah mettete pure i manifesti quanno ve vedete?

alla faccia del mimetizzarsi...

ahahahah

comunque se il futuro e prossimo cornuto ha pure tanto grano, metti in conto na bella strapazzata anche all'attivita' oltre che alle quattr'ossa.....

io vivrei solo per inkulare a sangue chi m'ha fatto sto scherzetto, oltre chiaramente chella bukkin' di mia moglie...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> All'inizio avevo intuito il super pericolo dietro a questa cosa e per quello vivevo nell'ansia che il tradimento succedesse e delle più svariate e tragiche conseguenze. Ho provato a tirarmi fuori con sms nei quali dicevo le classiche cose: ti avessi conosciuto prima....qui si rischia di stare male tutti....rischio di buttare matrimonio e figli a puttane...
> Lei diceva: si hai ragione, ma sei fantastico....ti penso... mi emoziono quando ti vedo.....vorrei anche stare solo abbracciata a te...
> Risultato: io dopo le iniziali pippe mentali ero giunto alla conclusione "facciamo 'sta cosa e vedremo"... bel coglione, eh?
> Sabato ci siamo visti una mezzoretta e Lei mi aveva fatto la proposta di vederci a casa di un'amica al momento in vacanza... Eravamo giunti al dunque, ma ieri c'è stata questa presa di coscienza/ripensamento da parte sua, e nonostante il mio stare male è la decisione più logica e saggia possibile.
> ...


Non so se ti conosco può essere ( conosco molte persone frequento molti locali) comunque conosco bene  le donne, questa era da sesso subito la sera stessa e poi amen, il tuo convolgimento è stato visto da lei come pericolo,  se è single da molto tempo, vive alla serata con passione (senza sentimenti e romanticismi) un pò come fanno parecchie persone single, tra cui anche io.
Se sei single convinto/a quando la mattina ti svegli accanto ad un altra/o, la prima cosa che pensi, speriamo che vada via presto,
oppure se invece sei ospite ti rivesti e parti subito.

Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah mettete pure i manifesti quanno ve vedete?
> 
> alla faccia del mimetizzarsi...
> 
> ...


nn ci capiamo..qui'e pieno di auto simili..ci trovavamo in posto isolatissimo..lei lasciava sua auto li' e saliva sulla mia

che gufo che sei...mica sono nato ieri..


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn ci capiamo..qui'e pieno di auto simili..ci trovavamo in posto isolatissimo..lei lasciava sua auto li' e saliva sulla mia
> 
> che gufo che sei...mica sono nato ieri..


nun ce fa sta' in pensiero...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> quando ho scoperto...(ancora le mail non le avevo lette)...
> mi sono fatta il mio film...non ho detto nulla a lui...
> ho solo mandato una mail a lei...
> dove molto gentilmente la informavo che sapevo e che non mi sarei disturbata a parlarne con lui...
> ...


ti capisco oh come ti capisco.....a me però mi ha contattata il marito della tizia [/QUOTE]

lei era single...

peccato.,....


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti capisco oh come ti capisco.....a me però mi ha contattata il marito della tizia


lei era single...

peccato.,....[/QUOTE]

non stiamo a guardà il capello


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei era single....
> non doveva nasconderle a nessuno....
> e poi
> *conoscendo mio marito non è tipo da mail...
> ...



Scusa Annuccia con tutta la stima che ho per te......
Ma io non credevo neanche che mio marito sapesse accendere il pc....
Neanche io pensavo fosse tipo da sms...
Poi mi sono ricreduta.....
Mai essere troppo certi delle cose.....


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ah mettete pure i manifesti quanno ve vedete?
> 
> alla faccia del mimetizzarsi...
> 
> ...


eh no, carino! avevi dichiarato che prima è d'uopo dedicarsi alla moglie, e solo poi, se avanza tempo e si sfugge alle forze dell'ordine, si manda all'ospedale anche il di lei amante
 me lo ricordo bene


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh no, carino! avevi dichiarato che prima è d'uopo dedicarsi alla moglie, e solo poi, se avanza tempo e si sfugge alle forze dell'ordine, si manda all'ospedale anche il di lei amante
> me lo ricordo bene


embe', ed io che ho scritto che la bukkin' sa' scansa?

vuoi i dettagli e la cronologia precisa?

ahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> embe', ed io che ho scritto che la bukkin' sa' scansa?
> 
> vuoi i dettagli e la cronologia precisa?
> 
> ahahahah



guarda che in caso di possibile arresto in flagranza la cronologia è importantissima!


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda che in caso di possibile arresto in flagranza la cronologia è importantissima!


lascia fare...

ahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lascia fare...
> 
> ahahahah


ti ricordavo le priorità
nel caso,  chiedi pure:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti ricordavo le priorità
> nel caso,  chiedi pure:rotfl:


senz'altro...

ahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senz'altro...
> 
> ahahah



vai tra!


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> vai tra!


'nzollissimo...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (1 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> avere l'indirizzo di posta di quelcuno è semplicissimo....
> basta guardare su facebook no???
> poi con qualche trucco e un po di fortuna....
> 
> ...



Annuccia: chi se ne frega se sono cose che non si dovrebbero fare, a te queste cose hanno salvato il matrimonio, o per lo meno hanno contribuito parecchio...
E il fine giustifica i mezzi!!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...



Non so perchè ma mi sento che questa storia non sua finita....

Forse dipende dal fatto che non sei stato tu a tirarti indietro?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Annuccia,
> i mariti ultimamente si sono fatti più furbi(almeno alcuni), se vengono scoperti, cercano di farsi perdonare a tutti i costi, hanno la consapevolezza che tra assegni di mantenimento ai figli e moglie (nel caso non lavorasse) + uscire dalla casa si ritroverebbero come molti che ci sono già passati in una situazione economica disastrosa.
> Separarsi è un lusso che molti non si possono permettere.
> 
> Maurizio


Una marito furbo non sposa na moglie stupida.
Laonde per cui ne consegue che solo un'idiota insulterebbe l'intelligenza della moglie no?

Un marito furbo se scoperto.
Ammette le sue colpe.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *rubinami *ma lo scrivo lo stesso non hai idea dell'andrenalina che da...baciare la donna di un'altro...con quella single e'diverso..un caro amico diavolo l'ha confermato...


figuriamoci.
vuoi che ti posti la mia distinta come fa il conte?



















































:mrgreen:a parte l'idiosincrasia per un sistema infantile...ti pare che una genovese vada in giro a dispensare rubini e smeraldi


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> O madonnina benedetta sono un traditore potenziale e non me n'ero accorto


:risata:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non so se ti conosco può essere ( conosco molte persone frequento molti locali) comunque conosco bene  le donne, questa era da sesso subito la sera stessa e poi amen, il tuo convolgimento è stato visto da lei come pericolo,  se è single da molto tempo, vive alla serata con passione (senza sentimenti e romanticismi) un pò come fanno parecchie persone single, tra cui anche io.
> Se sei single convinto/a quando la mattina ti svegli accanto ad un altra/o, la prima cosa che pensi, speriamo che vada via presto,
> oppure se invece sei ospite ti rivesti e parti subito.
> 
> Maurizio


Sai una cosa...
Non ho mai incontrato una donna da sesso subito...
Però mi piacerebbe...
Ma che fo se non sono ben pulito laggiù?
Mi dai qualche dritta?

Io direi piuttosto così...
Entrambi sono vergini...

Lui non ha mai tradito sua moglie
Lei non è mai andata con uno sposato

E arriva da uno dei due...
QUel...

Ma che cazzo stiamo facendo?
Qua si sta andando oltre...
Non possiamo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nn ci capiamo..qui'e pieno di auto simili..ci trovavamo in posto isolatissimo..lei lasciava sua auto li' e saliva sulla mia
> 
> che gufo che sei...mica sono nato ieri..


però amico mio se ti bevi quello che ti raccontano le tue amanti sull'assenza di sesso con i loro mariti...
Fidati...
Non sei nato ieri...ma addirittura oggi a mezzogiorno eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa...
> Non ho mai incontrato una donna da sesso subito...
> Però mi piacerebbe...
> *Ma che fo se non sono ben pulito laggiù?
> ...



Tieni sempre a portata di mano delle salviettine umidificate...
non si sa mai.....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tieni sempre a portata di mano delle salviettine umidificate...
> non si sa mai.....


Buona idea...ma mi sentirei un po' donna capisci?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buona idea...ma mi sentirei un po' donna capisci?


E alora....
perderai delle occasioni...
cavoli tuoi carino....


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Ma non era cagare?


eh ma quanto sei presciso


----------



## passante (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E bè, dico si. La cassiera è in ferie, mannaggia.


non c'è più religione


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E bè, dico si. La cassiera è in ferie, mannaggia.


Ancora????
Ma sta in ferie da due mesi un altro po'....


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma mi sento che questa storia non sua finita....
> 
> Forse dipende dal fatto che non sei stato tu a tirarti indietro?


Quoto. 
Secondo me lei sta giocando...


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Sarei stato una super cacca ad andare avanti con l'altra.


Veramente ti consideri migliore di quel che saresti stato portando avanti la cosa? Hai (ho forse tua moglie ha) solo avuto fortuna...che sia stata l'altra a voler chiudere. 
Spero tu sappia coglierla come si deve questa fortuna.
Forse è per questo che ci stai ancora male


----------



## sms anonimo (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> All'inizio avevo intuito il super pericolo dietro a questa cosa e per quello vivevo nell'ansia che il tradimento succedesse e delle più svariate e tragiche conseguenze. Ho provato a tirarmi fuori con sms nei quali dicevo le classiche cose: ti avessi conosciuto prima....qui si rischia di stare male tutti....rischio di buttare matrimonio e figli a puttane...
> Lei diceva: si hai ragione, ma sei fantastico....ti penso... mi emoziono quando ti vedo.....vorrei anche stare solo abbracciata a te...
> Risultato: io dopo le iniziali pippe mentali ero giunto alla conclusione "facciamo 'sta cosa e vedremo"... bel coglione, eh?
> Sabato ci siamo visti una mezzoretta e Lei mi aveva fatto la proposta di vederci a casa di un'amica al momento in vacanza... Eravamo giunti al dunque, ma ieri c'è stata questa presa di coscienza/ripensamento da parte sua, e nonostante il mio stare male è la decisione più logica e saggia possibile.
> ...


ciao lavarello

premetto che ho letto solo i due post di questo trhead, quindi non conosco la storia dall'inizio, ne tantomeno i commenti che altri possono averti fatto precedentemente, mi scuso dunque se dirò cose banali o già dette.

La cosa che mi ha colpito di te, non è il fatto di essere stato ad un passo dal tradimento e che sei stato salvato dalla "sua saggezza", ma il fatto che hai in passato già evitato di cadere in un tradimento verso una "Moglie stimabile" che non moriterebb questo trattamento.

Al giorno d'oggi siamo tutti soggetti a tentazioni, ci si offrono continuamente attraverso messaggi che ci bondardano il cervello, arriviamo a desiderare anche ciò che non ci serve solo perché continuiamo a sentirci dire che ci "farà stare meglio". Il tradimento, la clandestinità, la novità, il frizzante dell'avventura, non è qualcosa che "ci serve", ma arriviamo a desiderarlo perché il confronto con gli altri lo rende desiderabile.

Se ho ben capito, tu hai più volte assaporato questa sensazione, hai camminato su questo sentiero, salvo tornare sempre indietro, sembra però che ciò non ti abbia insegnato nulla!

Cerco di essere chiaro.

Si dice che errare è umano, perseverare è diabolico! Se tu sei arrivato più di una volta a doverti autocontrollare, significa che "hai perseverato", ma lo hai fatto andando anche oltre il tuo limite, come quello che ogni giorno beve una birra in più del giorno precedente per vedere "quando sballa".

Se perseveri, oltre ad essere diabolico, hai la necessità di entrare in questa strada, come chi continua tutti i giorni a passare davanti al NIGHT e non entra, fino a quando si affaccia all'ingresso, poi chiede informazioni e alla fine riuscirà ad entrarci.

A questo punto la domanda che devi porti è: davvero ami tua moglie? davvero lei è la donna per te? davvero lei riesce a soddisfare le tue necessità?

E non ti nascondere dietro la famiglia e i figli, se si guida con un auto che sul bagnato non tiene la strada, quando piove o non si usa l'auto, o si cammina MOLTO PRUDENTI, diversamente non possiamo dire dopo "sapevo che teneva male la strada, ma ho sperato che andasse bene, se facevo un incidente, poi avrei pensato cosa fare".

Io credo che tu debba risolvere un problema ben più profondo: tua moglie o la vita con lei, non ti basta! Se invece reputi che lei sia davvero la donna migliore, allora impara a controllare i tuoi "ormoni" e previeni sul nascere certe situazioni a rischio, non ritrovarti dopo a "piangere" dicendo che "sei stato colto alla sprovvista".

Rifletti, rifletti prima di agire e prendi una decisione


----------



## Annuccia (2 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa Annuccia con tutta la stima che ho per te......
> Ma io non credevo neanche che mio marito sapesse accendere il pc....
> Neanche io pensavo fosse tipo da sms...
> Poi mi sono ricreduta.....
> Mai essere troppo certi delle cose.....



lo so che l'occasione rende furbi....
nemmeno io credevo di essere capace di arte investigativa..

nei suoi tabulati....non c'era traccia di sms..e li mica si puo cancellare...
e poi ho trovato anche un modo per recuoerare tutte le mail inviate dal pc e tablet...niente...

ma immaginavo
anzi
quando gli dissi delle mail..di alcune cose che lei scriveva...lui nn si ricordava..pensava le avessi inventate e sai perchè...
quelle troppo lunghe non le leggeva...

e poi ho avuto modo di controllare pure dopo...
poi ho smesso

ma dovevo farlo...
dovevo essere sicura della scelta che avevo fatto..

adesso non controllo piu nulla...
anche perchè non mi piace e mi stanca


----------



## milli (2 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so che l'occasione rende furbi....
> nemmeno io credevo di essere capace di arte investigativa..
> 
> nei suoi tabulati....non c'era traccia di sms..e li mica si puo cancellare...
> ...


Annuccia avrei dovuto conoscerti prima! Mi avresti dato delle dritte così la mia "agonia" sarebbe finita prima


----------



## Annuccia (2 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Annuccia avrei dovuto conoscerti prima! Mi avresti dato delle dritte così la mia "agonia" sarebbe finita prima


io non ho mai spiato,frugato nelle tasche nei portafogli nulla....
il suo cell era sempre a portata di mano....anche mentre stava con lei...
ma mai guardavo...
non sono mai stata gelosa...

in quel periodo ho avuto un presentimento...
forse dettato dal fatto che lui si giustificava troppo...

lui tornava a casa piu o meno allo stesso orario...
ma prima quando tardava mica avvertiva...ed io mica me ne accorgevo...perchè a quell'ora ero indaffarata con la cena..con mia figlia da sistemare lavare ecc ecc...
quindi

ha iniziato a chiamare piu spesso avvertendomi dei suoi spostamenti...avvertendomi di ritardi banalissimo..5 10 min...
non era da lui...
poi una volta risposi al suo cel....lui era in bagno..
riattaccarono...(cretina...se avesse risposto e cercato di lui non mi sarei per nulla insospettita...per il lavoro che fa sente diverse donne e ragazze...)
non so perchè conservai il numero...
dal numero il nome della persona...
dal nome della persona il resto...


si è fatto sgamare da solo....tirandosi la zappa dritta dritta sui piedi....


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
Sesso? Con mia moglie è bello ed appagante, e tutto sommato, a parte quando ho gli ormoni in subbuglio, non vivo per questo.
Ora forse ero più appagato dalle senzasioni piuttosto dall'ipotesi di una bella scopata.
Claro, questo è più preoccupante, ma pace è così, non posso far finta che sia altro.

Aveva ragione lunapiena non era finita manco per le palle. Ieri sera ho avuto telefonate e decine di sms che (non sarò un traditore ma non sono un nerd, so come e cosa dire e scrivere...) con il risultato che l'altra, che prima era fuggita per questioni di "razionalità", è rientrata in gioco alla grande.
Non chiedetemi perchè l'ho fatto, perchè ancora sono andato a scherzare con il fuoco, non lo so. Non lo so davvero. Questa mattina però è tornata la brutta sensazione iniziale, quella del rimorso, ed a questo punto facendo la pesa tra rimorso e rimpianto meglio il secondo. Rimpianto poi per cosa, visto che l'altra manco la conosco?
Stamattina, con un pretesto verosimile, mi sono tirato fuori da 'sta cosa, aggiungendo che forse era destino che ci fermassimo. Non ho avuto i coglioni di dire "facciamo una cazzata, finiamola quì", ma l'obiettivo è cmq raggiunto. Non me ne volete per questo.

Io ho sempre dispensato consigli da uomo fedele del tipo "non andate mai a cercare altrove, perchè quello che trovate potrebbe piacervi, ed allora son cazzi". Ho vissuto anche sulla mia pelle quanto successo ad un carissimo amico: l'amica che diventa amante, la scoperta di mille cose in comune mentre con la moglie ce n'erano cento e non bastavano più, la separazione, il divorzio, i figli che perdi per strada e che cerchi di recuperare, e poi l'amore con l'amante, ora divenuta compagna, che finisce e lui che dice "tornassi indietro...".
No No No. Basta, fine delle trasmissioni. Sono sicuro che magari fra qualche giorno la testa si perderà ancora nel "rimpianto", ma pace, lo farò passare. Il rimorso invece per un qualcosa, che sono sicuro sarebbe degenerato, si sarebbe autoalimentato ogni giorno, e quindi disastro. 

Lo dico ancora, amo mia moglie, non se lo merita, e quello che ho,che non è poco e che alla vista di tutti sembra enorme (bel lavoro, bella casa, bella e brava moglie, bei bimbi... tutto bello insomma) non è che sembra E' DAVVERO ENORME.

Lavy


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> .
> 
> Lo dico ancora, amo mia moglie, non se lo merita, e quello che ho,che non è poco e che alla vista di tutti sembra enorme (bel lavoro, bella casa, bella e brava moglie, bei bimbi... tutto bello insomma) non è che sembra E' DAVVERO ENORME.
> 
> Lavy


secondo me hai fatto la scelta giusta. Ovvio che intriga la sensazione di essere desiderati da qualcuno... ma hai ragione... quello che hai, per come lo descrivi, è una fortuna che non tocca a tutti. Stupido metterla a rischio, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
> Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
> Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
> Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
> ...


Sei un eroe, Capitan Lavy.


----------



## Carola (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
> Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
> Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
> Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
> ...


bravo
io non mi ero fermata
e quasi disastro si

ora tieni duro enon voltarti indietro
poi la scappatella emtnale la ricerca di emozioni sono umane di qsto non farti colpe
fatti forte di quello che sei risucitoa fare
Nel mio caso poi pur avendo tante cose belle non andava bene come dici tu se no non sarebbe successo

Niente sesso da anni poche condivisione tanta assenza da parte di mio marito
Eppure dice di amarmi
Gli credo anche ma ricominciare è dura qnd hai il cuore occupato da un altro


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
> Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
> Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
> Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
> ...


BEL FILM.....:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> BEL FILM.....:mrgreen:


piu'che altro parla di''finita''..ma che cosa??se manco hanno preso 1 caffe'assieme???poi Battiato pensa che palle un'amante che manda sms a tutto vapore..pensa che con la mia, che e'via, sentiti due min lunedi mattina poi stop.


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> BEL FILM.....:mrgreen:


bello???

manco ce sta na scena de sesso...

va la'.... bocciato...

ahahahah


----------



## Nameless (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Lo dico ancora, amo mia moglie, non se lo merita, e quello che ho,che non è poco e che alla vista di tutti sembra enorme (bel lavoro, bella casa, bella e brava moglie, bei bimbi... tutto bello insomma) non è che sembra E' DAVVERO ENORME.
> 
> Lavy


buon per te, se è davvero così il tempo ti farà passare la sbandata per l'altra.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> buon per te, se è davvero così il tempo ti farà passare la sbandata per l'altra.


ehm ehm comniciamo ad essere troppi con l'avatar felino..rircordarsi che io sono il gatto senior.qundi comando io..

ma ''collega''uno sbandata per averla bisogna almeno baciarsi...questi sono al virtuale...


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bello???
> 
> manco ce sta na scena de sesso...
> 
> ...



ahahahahaha vero... i film luce se' fa n'cap hahahha


----------



## milli (2 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non ho mai spiato,frugato nelle tasche nei portafogli nulla....
> il suo cell era sempre a portata di mano....anche mentre stava con lei...
> ma mai guardavo...
> non sono mai stata gelosa...
> ...


neanche sono mai stata gelosa, mi sono sempre fidata di lui anche se al contrario del tuo, il cellulare se loè sempre tenuto appresso,mi teneva lontana da fb (sai che genio la sua pagina era aperta a tutti) ma non ho mai dubitato di lui, fino a quando ha cominciato ad avere comportamenti strani, e sono iniziati i sospetti. Ho avuto conferme perchè anche mio marito non è stato accorto, per non farmi insospettire mi ha parlato della tizia, facendo nome e cognome e poi ci ho messo lo zampino io. Amica su fb, ho chiesto  a mia volta l'amicizia, che lei mi ha "concesso". Pensa scambiandoci dei messaggi lei mi ha sollecitato a raggiungere mio marito all'estero dicendomi che sarebbe stata contenta di diventare mia amica. Poi mi èvenuto in aiuto il marito di lei che insospettito come me mi ha contattata e ha svelato il "mistero"


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei un eroe, Capitan Lavy.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
> Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
> Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
> Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
> ...


bravissimo!

:abbraccio:


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

E per dare un senso reale al distacco ho mandato un sms di commiato con la richiesta di non cercarmi più, ed ho cancellato il numero dal cellulare.
Ho invece mandato un sms a mia moglie dicendo "mi manchi"...

Uno che è così romantico e sognatore come cazzo fa ad essere un traditore senza coscienza ?

L.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo so che l'occasione rende furbi....
> nemmeno io credevo di essere capace di arte investigativa..
> 
> nei suoi tabulati....non c'era traccia di sms..e li mica si puo cancellare...
> ...


Ti capisco quando dici che dovevi farlo per essere sicura della tua scelta.
E ti capisco anche quando dici che hai smesso perché non ti piace.

Però...occhio, al minimo sospetto controlla...potresti avere delle sorprese.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
> Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
> Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
> Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
> ...


Bah...vediamo un po la prossima volta che ti chiama....
Ti sta cucinando a fuoco lento


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> E per dare un senso reale al distacco ho mandato un sms di commiato con la richiesta di non cercarmi più, ed ho cancellato il numero dal cellulare.
> Ho invece mandato un sms a mia moglie dicendo "mi manchi"...
> 
> Uno che è così romantico e sognatore come cazzo fa ad essere un traditore senza coscienza ?
> ...


Ah ah ah...sono tutte le stesse cose che ha fatto mia moglie. Stesso storie sono tutte fatte con lo stampino.


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah...sono tutte le stesse cose che ha fatto mia moglie. Stesso storie sono tutte fatte con lo stampino.


Non conosco la tua storia. Tu dici che son sempre le stesse canzonette? Mi rifiuto di credere che tutto sia già scritto sennò la vita sarebbe banale e scontata. Io di banale e scontato in questa faccenda (l'ho vissuta io, permettimi...) non vedo nulla. Per oggi va così, non ho assiomi e verità in tasca, e per il futuro vedremo.... Amen


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia. Tu dici che son sempre le stesse canzonette? Mi rifiuto di credere che tutto sia già scritto sennò la vita sarebbe banale e scontata. Io di banale e scontato in questa faccenda (l'ho vissuta io, permettimi...) non vedo nulla. Per oggi va così, non ho assiomi e verità in tasca, e per il futuro vedremo.... Amen


Non ho vissuto la tua storia ma la mia e in oltre un anno ne ho lette a decine sul forum e altrove e al 90% è sempre la solita solfa.

Non ho verità assolute e assiomi. Ho solo le mie idee che poi nella maggior parte dei casi vengono sempre confermate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah ah ah...sono tutte le stesse cose che ha fatto mia moglie. Stesso storie sono tutte fatte con lo stampino.


ma no, dài Niko... non farti sviare dall'amarezza... abbiamo il libero arbitrio. Lavarello è stato tentato, debole come chiunque di noi di fronte ad una lusinga... ma mi pare che non l'abbia presa alla leggera, mi sembra che abbia avuto le palle di pensare alle possibili conseguenze di cui si sarebbe reso responsabile... chiaro... adesso si sente comunque un po' in colpa... e magari dall'altra parte pure un po' coglione, perchè tanti avrebbero colto l'attimo senza pensarci. Ti dico una cosa, Lavarello: quando mio marito mi ha tradito, ho perso la stima che avevo in lui... non per il tradimento, ma per il contorno che spesso, inevitabilmente, si accompagna. E l'ho visto ... meno uomo... ma quello che è più grave, così si è visto pure lui, quando ha capito. Quindi... non sentirti un coglione per non aver colto l'attimo, sentiti piuttosto un uomo per aver difeso quello che avevi.


----------



## Niko74 (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, dài Niko... non farti sviare dall'amarezza... abbiamo il libero arbitrio. Lavarello è stato tentato, debole come chiunque di noi di fronte ad una lusinga... ma mi pare che non l'abbia presa alla leggera, mi sembra che abbia avuto le palle di pensare alle possibili conseguenze di cui si sarebbe reso responsabile... chiaro... adesso si sente comunque un po' in colpa... e magari dall'altra parte pure un po' coglione, perchè tanti avrebbero colto l'attimo senza pensarci. Ti dico una cosa, Lavarello: quando mio marito mi ha tradito, ho perso la stima che avevo in lui... non per il tradimento, ma per il contorno che spesso, inevitabilmente, si accompagna. E l'ho visto ... meno uomo... ma quello che è più grave, così si è visto pure lui, quando ha capito. Quindi... non sentirti un coglione per non aver colto l'attimo, sentiti piuttosto un uomo per aver difeso quello che avevi.


Vedremo come andrà questa storia se Lavarello ci aggiornera'


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Vedremo come andrà questa storia se Lavarello ci aggiornera'


Lavarello in padella:rotfl::rotfl:bellissimo l'avatar!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lavarello in padella:rotfl::rotfl:bellissimo l'avatar!!:rotfl::rotfl:




se continua così avremo  Lavarello in barella :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no, dài Niko... non farti sviare dall'amarezza... abbiamo il libero arbitrio. Lavarello è stato tentato, debole come chiunque di noi di fronte ad una lusinga... ma mi pare che non l'abbia presa alla leggera, mi sembra che abbia avuto le palle di pensare alle possibili conseguenze di cui si sarebbe reso responsabile... chiaro... adesso si sente comunque un po' in colpa... e magari dall'altra parte pure un po' coglione, perchè tanti avrebbero colto l'attimo senza pensarci. Ti dico una cosa, Lavarello: quando mio marito mi ha tradito, ho perso la stima che avevo in lui... non per il tradimento, ma per il contorno che spesso, inevitabilmente, si accompagna. E l'ho visto ... meno uomo... ma quello che è più grave, così si è visto pure lui, quando ha capito. Quindi... non sentirti un coglione per non aver colto l'attimo, sentiti piuttosto un uomo per aver difeso quello che avevi.



Brava Sbri: un post molto bello!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> E per dare un senso reale al distacco ho mandato un sms di commiato con la richiesta di non cercarmi più, ed ho cancellato il numero dal cellulare.
> Ho invece mandato un sms a mia moglie dicendo "mi manchi"...
> 
> Uno che è così romantico e sognatore come cazzo fa ad essere un traditore senza coscienza ?
> ...


bravo pirla, se non sei uso, mo' co' quell'sms a tu moje glje metti la purce nell'orecchio...

ahahahah


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

chiaro, se scoprissi che mia moglie mi ha tradito o mi tradisce, e mi leggessi centinaia di messaggi nel forum, troverei tante affinità nei comportamenti e nelle situazioni, tanto da dire "è la solita pizza".... sarei anche conseguentemente più cinico e amareggiato come mi sembra sia niko74... appunto per questo dico che ogni esperienza è a se.

La prossima spero di essere abbastanza uomo da dire subito "no grazie bimba bella, tengo famiglia e di problemi ne ho già troppi"....


----------



## passante (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> E per dare un senso reale al distacco ho mandato un sms di commiato con la richiesta di non cercarmi più, ed ho cancellato il numero dal cellulare.
> Ho invece mandato un sms a mia moglie dicendo "mi manchi"...


potresti anche cambiare numero di cell... lo so, sembra una traggedia inenarrabile, ma non lo è  basta mandare un sms dal nuovo numero a tutti i contatti, magari un bel giro di mail et voilà. io l'ho fatto e non credo di aver perso nessun contatto., nemmeno o soprattutto, quelli professionali.
e poi buttati un po' nel rapporto con tua moglie, neh? l'sms è buon un inizio, ma niente di più :up: fai cose (piacevoli e divertenti per entrambi) con lei, tante, tantissime cose. e tanti (sinceri) auguri


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo pirla, se non sei uso, mo' co' quell'sms a tu moje glje metti la purce nell'orecchio...
> 
> ahahahah


tranquillo ciccio, gli sms alla moglie li ho sempre mandati, ed ha anche altre giustificazioni quell'sms... 
la purce l'avevo nella capoccia....


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> tranquillo ciccio, gli sms alla moglie li ho sempre mandati, ed ha anche altre giustificazioni quell'sms...
> la purce l'avevo nella capoccia....


allora sei un falso ed a me stanno sur cazzo i falsi....

piuttosto nun li manna' quelli melensi e falsi...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> E per dare un senso reale al distacco ho mandato un sms di commiato con la richiesta di non cercarmi più, ed ho cancellato il numero dal cellulare.
> Ho invece mandato un sms a mia moglie dicendo "mi manchi"...
> 
> Uno che è così romantico e sognatore come cazzo fa ad essere un traditore senza coscienza ?
> ...


cosi'hai dato cell ufficiale anche all'altra????e'la prima regola...mai e poi mai....

ahhahahh..sei un quasi Lothar..ma io faccio moltoooooo di peggio!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> tranquillo ciccio, gli sms alla moglie li ho sempre mandati, ed ha anche altre giustificazioni quell'sms...
> la purce l'avevo nella capoccia....



E me ti stai un po’ auto convincendo
Ma bene così

Ora levati dalla testa l’altra sul serio

simo


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

passante ha detto:


> potresti anche cambiare numero di cell... lo so, sembra una traggedia inenarrabile, ma non lo è  basta mandare un sms dal nuovo numero a tutti i contatti, magari un bel giro di mail et voilà. io l'ho fatto e non credo di aver perso nessun contatto., nemmeno o soprattutto, quelli professionali.
> e poi buttati un po' nel rapporto con tua moglie, neh? l'sms è buon un inizio, ma niente di più :up: fai cose (piacevoli e divertenti per entrambi) con lei, tante, tantissime cose. e tanti (sinceri) auguri


Sono abbastanza convinto che non mi contatterà più, anche perchè ero più io che gliela battevo, lo ammetto...
Il mio cellulare è intestato all'azienda presso la quale collaboro quindi sarebbe difficoltoso e creerebbe sospetti doverlo cambiare....

con mia moglie ho sempre cercato di essere complice, ho un rapporto aperto: uno però dei motivi che mi hanno fatto stare (troppo) al gioco con l'altra è il fatto che complice il suo lavoro con orari di merda e due bimbi che ti assorbono al 200% gli spazi per noi sono ridotti al lumicino....e poi c'è il fatto del ruolo di genitore che viene interpretato in modo diverso: io pur amando i miei bimbi ogni tanto li manderei in mona per stare un po' di tempo con lei, una serata o 3 gg sopravviverei senza di loro, mia moglie se è senza di loro per qualche ora va in crisi di astinenza... ma come le ho detto oggi "se non ci fossimo noi due, loro manco ci sarebbero, quindi dedichiamoci di più a noi stessi...."​


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'hai dato cell ufficiale anche all'altra????e'la prima regola...mai e poi mai....
> 
> ahhahahh..sei un quasi Lothar..ma io faccio moltoooooo di peggio!


Ciao amico Lothy, ma lo sai che sono topo e non gatto come te, io il secondo cell manco ho mai pensato di averlo !


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza convinto che non mi contatterà più, anche perchè ero più io che gliela battevo, lo ammetto...
> Il mio cellulare è intestato all'azienda presso la quale collaboro quindi sarebbe difficoltoso e creerebbe sospetti doverlo cambiare....
> 
> con mia moglie ho sempre cercato di essere complice, ho un rapporto aperto: uno però dei motivi che mi hanno fatto stare (troppo) al gioco con l'altra è il fatto che complice il suo lavoro con orari di merda e due bimbi che ti assorbono al 200% gli spazi per noi sono ridotti al lumicino....e poi c'è il fatto del ruolo di genitore che viene interpretato in modo diverso: io pur amando i miei bimbi ogni tanto li manderei in mona per stare un po' di tempo con lei, una serata o 3 gg sopravviverei senza di loro, mia moglie se è senza di loro per qualche ora va in crisi di astinenza... ma come le ho detto oggi "se non ci fossimo noi due, loro manco ci sarebbero, quindi dedichiamoci di più a noi stessi...."​


AH grandio se ti capisco...
E non sai quanto ci ho provato...
Ma mi sono sentito rispondere: Io non sono una che parcheggia i figli per divertirsi con suo marito...adesso siamo una famiglia e non solo una coppia quindi aggiustati come riesci..

Infatti...mi sono aggiustato a modo mio...no?

Poi quando la figlia è cresciuta...
Fatalità si è ricordata di avere anche un marito...

Perchè ora è la figlia che va e viene come le pare no?


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora sei un falso ed a me stanno sur cazzo i falsi....
> 
> piuttosto nun li manna' quelli melensi e falsi...


falso?? sei fuori strada...
sms melensi? la strada l'hai proprio persa...

vabbè, non dobbiamo capirci e stimarci per forza, giusto?


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Ciao amico Lothy, ma lo sai che sono topo e non gatto come te, io il secondo cell manco ho mai pensato di averlo !


ciao Lav...meglio il pesce del topo oggi..cosi'mi rinfresco le zampe per catturarti..

allora non hai l'animo del traditore..cell segreto ottimo..si lascia in office pero'...


----------



## Eliade (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> La sintesi non è un mio dono, chiedo venia.
> Amo mia moglie, mi ha dato tanto, tutto, due splendidi bimbi, la possibilità di coltivare hobbies, di fare tutto quello che voglio in termini di tempo libero. Non mi rimprovera nulla per ciò che faccio e che non faccio.
> Sembra una santa da come la descrivo ed è proprio per questo che, mentre scrivo queste righe mi nasce una nuova consapevolezza e mi chiedo: ma che cazzo cerco? e soprattutto ma che cazzo penso di trovare altrove?
> Sensazioni nuove o scomparse? Con il tempo passano anche queste.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:
Bravissimo! Questo è essere uomo!!!!!! :up::up::up::up:

Devi solo resistere alle successive, diciamo...3/4 bordate e sei a posto!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lav...meglio il pesce del topo oggi..cosi'mi rinfresco le zampe per catturarti..
> 
> allora non hai l'animo del traditore..cell segreto ottimo..si lascia in office pero'...


No non ce l'ha...
Ha solo scoperto che possono esistere anche altre donne a cui lui piace.
E che loro possono piacere a lui.

E sta roba mette na confusion in testa mica da poco...


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> E per dare un senso reale al distacco ho mandato un sms di commiato con la richiesta di non cercarmi più, ed ho cancellato il numero dal cellulare.
> Ho invece mandato un sms a mia moglie dicendo "mi manchi"...
> 
> Uno che è così romantico e sognatore come cazzo fa ad essere un traditore senza coscienza ?
> ...



Per l'ultima frase: ti dò ragione, il sognatore romantico poco si concilia col traditore.

Lavarello, allora ci vuoi dire che l'adescatrice conosce il tuo cellulare??

Non te lo vorrei dire, ma sento puzza di guai: un sms nel momento sbagliato e sei fritto!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lav...meglio il pesce del topo oggi..cosi'mi rinfresco le zampe per catturarti..
> 
> allora non hai l'animo del traditore..cell segreto ottimo..si lascia in office pero'...



Ma perchè usate questa immagine di snoopy??


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perchè usate questa immagine di snoopy??


SNOOPY????? DOVE???


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per l'ultima frase: ti dò ragione, il sognatore romantico poco si concilia col traditore.
> 
> Lavarello, allora ci vuoi dire che l'adescatrice conosce il tuo cellulare??
> 
> Non te lo vorrei dire, ma sento puzza di guai: un sms nel momento sbagliato e sei fritto!


Lei ha sempre avuto una sua regola: se non mi mandi tu un sms io di mia iniziativa non te lo mando.
Non mi ha neanche mai chiamato. Sapeva stare al suo posto.
A parte questo, ora che sto provando a metterci una pietra sopra e che non è successo niente di fisico (lasciamo 
stare i motivi) non ho paura di nulla e sono sicuro che fra qualche settimana vorrò anche affrontare la cosa con 
mia moglie. Vorrei riuscire a farle capire che è con lei che voglio fare determinate cose.
Il Conte ha centrato il problema. Nelle scorse settimane (già però nel pieno dello sbarellamento per l'altra) 
avevo proposto a mia moglie un paio di serate... volete sapere com'è andata?
1^ opzione: fanno un revival di una famosa discoteca della zona, ci andiamo? Risposta: cazzo andiamo a fare noi 
due in disco...
2^ opzione: ci facciamo una seratina con cenetta nel ns ristorante preferito, e poi a casa a fare i ricci? 
Risposta: i miei bimbi.... senza di lor io non posso star....
Superficialmente potrei dire di aver avuto un alibi per fare un po' il pirlotto con l'altra, ma non mi deve 
bastare così poco per lasciarmi abbracciare da un altra donna.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Lei ha sempre avuto una sua regola: se non mi mandi tu un sms io di mia iniziativa non te lo mando.
> Non mi ha neanche mai chiamato. Sapeva stare al suo posto.
> A parte questo, ora che sto provando a metterci una pietra sopra e che non è successo niente di fisico (lasciamo
> stare i motivi) non ho paura di nulla e sono sicuro che fra qualche settimana vorrò anche affrontare la cosa con
> ...



amico mio,io di anni ne ho ormai 55..ma ti dico che ieri notte,mia moglie per un giorno e'tornata,ci siamo moltoooo divertiti..il sesso non deve mancare mai-Quando i ragazzi erano piccoli,ci chiudevamo a chiave in taverna,appena dormivano..o in bagnocon la scusa della sigaretta..allora fumavano..e via!!!

Quindi io l'alibi'non l'ho..ma chisse ne frega..proprio ora l''altra lei''..mi ha scritto un email che mi fa'molto felice...se poi penso all'abisso anagrafico che ci separa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Lei ha sempre avuto una sua regola: se non mi mandi tu un sms io di mia iniziativa non te lo mando.
> Non mi ha neanche mai chiamato. Sapeva stare al suo posto.
> A parte questo, ora che sto provando a metterci una pietra sopra e che non è successo niente di fisico (lasciamo
> stare i motivi) non ho paura di nulla e sono sicuro che fra qualche settimana vorrò anche affrontare la cosa con
> ...




...ma allora sei abbastanza giustificato!!
Non può stare senza di loro?!!
Non voglio fare commenti, anche se li ho sulla punta della lingua.
Anzi, li faccio: tua moglie è una perfetta candidata alle prossime corna. 
Questa volta le ha scampate, ma se continua così se le cerca proprio e probabilmente le spunteranno anche.
Il rapporto col proprio uomo va coltivato come una pianticella assetata...i figli non perdono nulla quando i genitori si ritagliano del tempo per loro, anzi ci guadagnano in serenità familiare...
I figli perdono tutto invece quando si scatena la crisi dentro casa, e ci vuole così poco, credimi...
Faglielo capire a tua moglie, prima che sia troppo tardi.

Riguardo all'altra: dici che sapeva stare al suo posto. Non ti fidare mai e poi mai. Il vento cambia di continuo...
e la donna è impulsiva per definizione...


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No non ce l'ha...
> Ha solo scoperto che possono esistere anche altre donne a cui lui piace.
> E che loro possono piacere a lui.
> 
> E sta roba mette na confusion in testa mica da poco...


Ma sai Conte cosa è successo al sottoscritto mona?
A me le donnice piacciono, ma fino ad ora sono sempre rimasto al posto mio. Dopo che quella famosa sera è successa sta roba, che in 3 minuti si poteva finire sul retro della mia macchina a fare i maialini, ho cominciato a notare che se fissavo qualche bella donzella lei ricambiava lo sguardo, e robe così.... Alla fine di sta storia esco un po' provato emotivamente ma il mio amor proprio gongola, eccome se gongola !


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Lei ha sempre avuto una sua regola: se non mi mandi tu un sms io di mia iniziativa non te lo mando.
> Non mi ha neanche mai chiamato. Sapeva stare al suo posto.
> A parte questo, ora che sto provando a metterci una pietra sopra e che non è successo niente di fisico (lasciamo
> stare i motivi) non ho paura di nulla e sono sicuro che fra qualche settimana vorrò anche affrontare la cosa con
> ...


Porta pazienza caro, lo so... noi donne quando abbiamo i bambini piccoli... poi scommetto che è tornata al lavoro da poco... e si sente in colpa verso i piccolini... e ... l'ho detto anche ad altri qui: quando una donna è in questa fase, l'uomo che richiede attenzioni per la coppia rompe le balle... cioè, abbiamo già la testa che va a pieno regime per loro... è fisiologico... non abbiamo spazio per altri. Ma... fai una roba... comincia in modo graduale... organizzati e porta a casa una cena preparata in un ristorante... un mazzo di fiori... un completino...


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico mio,io di anni ne ho ormai 55..ma ti dico che ieri notte,mia moglie per un giorno e'tornata,ci siamo moltoooo divertiti..il sesso non deve mancare mai-Quando i ragazzi erano piccoli,ci chiudevamo a chiave in taverna,appena dormivano..o in bagnocon la scusa della sigaretta..allora fumavano..e via!!!
> 
> Quindi io l'alibi'non l'ho..ma chisse ne frega..proprio ora l''altra lei''..mi ha scritto un email che mi fa'molto felice...se poi penso all'abisso anagrafico che ci separa:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sorry se sarò volgare.
Lothy, io il week end scorso ho fatto robe da quindicenne con mia moglie, tipo sveltina in cantina mentre i bimbi guardano la tele oppure roba del tipo "andiamo a fare il letto, torniamo subito" e giù come dei ricci... a me il sesso non manca ed a sentire amici che trombano una volta al mese o come ieri sera che un'altro mi dice "io prima di morire vorrei che mi facessero ancora un "pompelmo"..." mi viene una tristezza e matura la convinzione che con l'altra avrei fatto solo un gran casino....


----------



## lunaiena (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SNOOPY????? DOVE???



In qualche post appare l'immagine di snoopy...
che poi sarebbe l'avatar di Flavia ...
sara di nuovo il mio cell che da i numeri..
o io che ho le allucinazioni....

Devo convincermi a smettere....


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma allora sei abbastanza giustificato!!
> Non può stare senza di loro?!!
> Non voglio fare commenti, anche se li ho sulla punta della lingua.
> Anzi, li faccio: tua moglie è una perfetta candidata alle prossime corna.
> ...


No Dile, fino ad ora questo atteggiamento non mi aveva creato problemi, ma ora una concomitanza di tanti eventi (l'estate / il ritorno di un amico sciupafemmene / la moglie che fa un po' troppo la mamma / ecc ecc) mi ha fatto quasi vacillare. Ho girato e giro il mondo per lavoro, di screzi oltreoceano ne ho già avuti ma mai ero partito per la tangente come ora. Ovvio se questa situazione fosse capitata non dietro l'uscio di casa ma in un locale a Chicago o  sar cappero dove, magari finiva male. Invece mi è successa 'sta roba qui...
Se poi l'altra tornasse ad esempio domani potrei ancora perdermi via, ma se mi lascia qualche settimana di tempo sarò più forte di prima, dovrò essere più forte di prima... Vi aggiornerò come ho fatto fino ad ora !


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Sorry se sarò volgare.
> Lothy, io il week end scorso ho fatto robe da quindicenne con mia moglie, tipo sveltina in cantina mentre i bimbi guardano la tele oppure roba del tipo "andiamo a fare il letto, torniamo subito" e giù come dei ricci... a me il sesso non manca ed a sentire amici che trombano una volta al mese o come ieri sera che un'altro mi dice "io prima di morire vorrei che mi facessero ancora un "pompelmo"..." mi viene una tristezza e matura la convinzione che con l'altra avrei fatto solo un gran casino....


eh eh quante fatte cosi'...la piu'bella non la scordo..in mare ..aggrappati al gommone...i ragazzi pinnavano lontani,


ho appena salutato il Grande Diavolo del mio paese..e'arrivato ad avere 3 amanti + la moglie..be'ha fatto settimana di ferie con la moglie.soli..lui ha 5 anni in meno di me...sai quante ne hanno fatte?0,0.........consolati...e anche noi facevamo come voi..poi crescono amico..solo che...arriva il brizzxolamento anche....ahahhahhah


----------



## Nameless (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm comniciamo ad essere troppi con l'avatar felino..rircordarsi che io sono il gatto senior.qundi comando io..
> 
> ma ''collega''uno sbandata per averla bisogna almeno baciarsi...questi sono al virtuale...



si vede che i felini vanno per la maggiore...

Saranno anche rimasti sul virtuale, ma in quanto a testa mi sembrava abbastanza preso, che forse è anche peggio.


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Saranno anche rimasti sul virtuale, ma in quanto a testa mi sembrava abbastanza preso, che forse è anche peggio.


Non si era notato, eh ?


----------



## Nameless (2 Agosto 2012)

Eh no... 

Adesso parto con una riflessione, non so bene dove voglio andare a parare...
Lavarello con sua moglie sta benissimo, eppure è incappato in questa cosa...
Perchè? deve per forza mancare qualcosa al rapporto ufficiale?

io dalla mia esperienza posso dire che forse mancavano "le farfalle nello stomaco", quelle prime sensazioni di attrazione che si sentono per forza di cose solo all'inizio e che in un rapporto che cresce e matura svaniscono in funzione di altro.
Insomma... si sta bene con la persona con cui si è scelto di stare, ma certe senzasioni non si provano più. Si sono provate all'inizio, ma forse non si ricordano più nemmeno bene.

c'è un modo per rinnovare così tanto il rapporto in modo di provarle all'interno della coppia? 




Diletta ha detto:


> Lavarello, allora ci vuoi dire che l'adescatrice conosce il tuo cellulare??
> 
> Non te lo vorrei dire, ma sento puzza di guai: un sms nel momento sbagliato e sei fritto!


beh, ma mica tute le donne sono "facocere" come le chiamate qui.


----------



## milli (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Non si era notato, eh ?


nooo


----------



## exStermy (2 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Eh no...
> 
> Adesso parto con una riflessione, non so bene dove voglio andare a parare...
> Lavarello con sua moglie sta benissimo, eppure è incappato in questa cosa...
> ...


ma quanti cazzi de giri de parole...

e' arrapato...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Eh no...
> 
> Adesso parto con una riflessione, non so bene dove voglio andare a parare...
> Lavarello con sua moglie sta benissimo, eppure è incappato in questa cosa...
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per l'ultima frase: ti dò ragione, il sognatore romantico poco si concilia col traditore.
> 
> Lavarello, allora ci vuoi dire che l'adescatrice conosce il tuo cellulare??
> 
> Non te lo vorrei dire, ma sento puzza di guai: un sms nel momento sbagliato e sei fritto!



io auguro un grande in bocca al lop all'amico Lav....ma rischio esiste..anche perche'se capisco bene la''tipa''ora avrebbe cambiato idea....e'cosi'invornito di un cavedano Lav?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io auguro un grande in bocca al lop all'amico Lav....ma rischio esiste..anche perche'se capisco bene la''tipa''ora avrebbe cambiato idea....e'cosi'invornito di un cavedano Lav?:mrgreen:


Lothy, lei oramai è sgommata, è single e poco impegnata quindi la vedo dura che mi tampini ancora...
pur considerandomi un bell'ometto a cui, ancora ieri sera nei locali di caccia (che invornito che sono, stessi a casa, invece no, sempre in giro a fare il pistolotto...), danno almeno 5/6 anni di meno, non penso di aver fatto a lei l'effetto che lei ha fatto a me. Lei penso avesse questo pensiero: mi piaci ma sei sposato, ma se proprio me la batti te la do'.... io invece: oh dio quanto sei bella fuori dentro e di fianco, scappiamo insieme e fanculo a tutto.... Ho estremizzato, ma il senso è quello !


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Lothy, lei oramai è sgommata, è single e poco impegnata quindi la vedo dura che mi tampini ancora...
> pur considerandomi un bell'ometto a cui, ancora ieri sera nei locali di caccia (che invornito che sono, stessi a casa, invece no, sempre in giro a fare il pistolotto...), danno almeno 5/6 anni di meno, non penso di aver fatto a lei l'effetto che lei ha fatto a me. Lei penso avesse questo pensiero: mi piaci ma sei sposato, ma se proprio me la batti te la do'.... io invece: oh dio quanto sei bella fuori dentro e di fianco, scappiamo insieme e fanculo a tutto.... Ho estremizzato, ma il senso è quello !


Invornito. Ho detto. E chi se ne frega se non mi caghi di striscio neanche stavolta:mrgreen:


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invornito. Ho detto. E chi se ne frega se non mi caghi di striscio neanche stavolta:mrgreen:


Sai che non ti ho capito....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Sai che non ti ho capito....


se eri partito in quinta così... sicuro che imballavi il motore.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Lothy, lei oramai è sgommata, è single e poco impegnata quindi la vedo dura che mi tampini ancora...
> pur considerandomi un bell'ometto a cui, ancora ieri sera nei locali di caccia (che invornito che sono, stessi a casa, invece no, sempre in giro a fare il pistolotto...), danno almeno 5/6 anni di meno, non penso di aver fatto a lei l'effetto che lei ha fatto a me. Lei penso avesse questo pensiero: mi piaci ma sei sposato, ma se proprio me la batti te la do'.... io invece: oh dio quanto sei bella fuori dentro e di fianco, scappiamo insieme e fanculo a tutto.... Ho estremizzato, ma il senso è quello !


non fare caso a Sbri..oggi qua'abbiamo 40gradi...e lei sragiona..:mexican:

le single sono pericolose,che nessuno fiati..la mia sa'che non abbiamo futuro...invece quando,presumo,hanno 40-45 anni come la''tua''(ci ho preso???)diventano pericolose..vogliono un'uomo fisso..sono stufe di stare da sole.
Consiglio per gli acquisti,,tanto tu sei come me..quando si entra in ste storie non si esce piu'....la prossima prendila sposata..rompe il casso molto meno..ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *non fare caso a Sbri..oggi qua'abbiamo 40gradi...e lei sragiona*..:mexican:


vengo li e ti stacco le vibrisse una per una, gatàz!


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vengo li e ti stacco le vibrisse una per una, gatàz!



sacrilegio!!come ti permetti donna???guardo che divento un gatto mammone...e at magn un'uracc..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lavarello (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non fare caso a Sbri..oggi qua'abbiamo 40gradi...e lei sragiona..:mexican:
> 
> le single sono pericolose,che nessuno fiati..la mia sa'che non abbiamo futuro...invece quando,presumo,hanno 40-45 anni come la''tua''(ci ho preso???)diventano pericolose..vogliono un'uomo fisso..sono stufe di stare da sole.
> Consiglio per gli acquisti,,tanto tu sei come me..quando si entra in ste storie non si esce piu'....la prossima prendila sposata..rompe il casso molto meno..ahahahahah


ne aveva 35 ed era un topina da 10 e lode.... se proprio dovevo scegliere, casso, l'avevo scelta bene !


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sacrilegio!!come ti permetti donna???guardo che divento un gatto mammone...e at magn un'uracc..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


lavarello sta già chiamando l'ambulanza per farci portare via tutti e due:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> ne aveva 35 ed era un topina da 10 e lode.... se proprio dovevo scegliere, casso, l'avevo scelta bene !



la mia ne ha 6 in meno..comunque complimenti!!!resistere e 'dura..quasi quasi ti travio..e ti induco in tentazione..non voglio essere l'unico diavolo del sito...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la mia ne ha 6 in meno..comunque complimenti!!!resistere e 'dura..quasi quasi ti travio..e ti induco in tentazione..non voglio essere l'unico diavolo del sito...


tu non leggi tutto: gli era passato per la testa di mollare moglie e figli... e ancora non...  è INVORNITO(Lavarello, non te la prendere, devo spiegarla a Lothar)


----------



## lothar57 (2 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non leggi tutto: gli era passato per la testa di mollare moglie e figli... e ancora non... è INVORNITO(Lavarello, non te la prendere, devo spiegarla a Lothar)



vero...

ah si?allora e'super invornito...per cosi'poco???e se si fossero baciati allora...mahhhhhhh...


----------



## Lavarello (3 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu non leggi tutto: gli era passato per la testa di mollare moglie e figli... e ancora non... è INVORNITO(Lavarello, non te la prendere, devo spiegarla a Lothar)


Sbri, l'hai capito benissimo, mi sono visto tutto il film prima ancora di sedermi al cinema, e questo mi ha tramortito emotivamente. Se pianificavo il tradimento, come siamo arrivati a fare, mi svegliavo la mattina nell'ansia, e se come ora ho chiuso tutto definitivamente mi sveglio un po' malinconico (=rimpianto). 
Meglio cmq aver vissuto 'ste pippe mentali prima di consumare fisicamente il tradimento, perchè come dice Lothy se questa la baciavo io sbarellavo, eccome se sbarellavo....

INVORNITO: termine utilizzato in Romagna per indicare una persona impacciata fisicamente ma soprattutto mentalmente. Dotata di scarse, o nulle, capacità cognitive, intuitive, deduttive.

YES I AM !


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Sbri, l'hai capito benissimo, mi sono visto tutto il film prima ancora di sedermi al cinema, e questo mi ha tramortito emotivamente. Se pianificavo il tradimento, come siamo arrivati a fare, mi svegliavo la mattina nell'ansia, e se come ora ho chiuso tutto definitivamente mi sveglio un po' malinconico (=rimpianto).
> Meglio cmq aver vissuto 'ste pippe mentali prima di consumare fisicamente il tradimento, perchè come dice Lothy se questa la baciavo io sbarellavo, eccome se sbarellavo....
> 
> INVORNITO: termine utilizzato in Romagna per indicare una persona impacciata fisicamente ma soprattutto mentalmente. Dotata di scarse, o nulle, capacità cognitive, intuitive, deduttive.
> ...


no, lascia stare le traduzioni sul web. Invornito, termine romagnolo che deriva dal latino e che significa ubriaco, stordito...  come quando uno è in preda all'ammmmmmmmmmmore... non l'Amore


----------



## Diletta (4 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> No Dile, fino ad ora questo atteggiamento non mi aveva creato problemi, ma ora una concomitanza di tanti eventi (l'estate / il ritorno di un amico sciupafemmene / la moglie che fa un po' troppo la mamma / ecc ecc) mi ha fatto quasi vacillare. Ho girato e giro il mondo per lavoro, di screzi oltreoceano ne ho già avuti ma mai ero partito per la tangente come ora. *Ovvio se questa situazione fosse capitata non dietro l'uscio di casa ma in un locale a Chicago o  sar cappero dove, magari finiva male. *Invece mi è successa 'sta roba qui...
> Se poi l'altra tornasse ad esempio domani potrei ancora perdermi via, ma se mi lascia qualche settimana di tempo sarò più forte di prima, dovrò essere più forte di prima... Vi aggiornerò come ho fatto fino ad ora !




Ed è qui che sbagli caro Lavarello.
Se fosse capitata oltreoceano non finiva male: avresti potuto sfruttare l'occasione e poi...chi s'è visto s'è visto.
La distanza avrebbe fatto una grande differenza: ti saresti fatto la tua avventuretta per risvegliare le emozioni assopite e il tuo matrimonio sarebbe stato salvo.
L'unico rischio sempre in agguato è che la cosa ti fosse piaciuta così tanto da volerla reiterare...


----------



## aristocat (4 Agosto 2012)

*lavarello*

Beh, io ti ho dato sì del frivoletto ma del coglioncello mai


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Agosto 2012)

mah


----------



## Leda (11 Agosto 2012)

Ma soltanto io noto che Lavarello si sente meglio solo dopo averla cercata di nuovo, aver sentito di averla ancora in suo potere e averla scaricata lui, stavolta? Per accorgerti di avere una famiglia fantastica hai dovuto prima mettere una pezza al tuo orgoglio virile ferito? Mah.

Sì, sono considerazioni antipatiche, le mie.


----------



## Simy (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma soltanto io noto che Lavarello si sente meglio solo dopo averla cercata di nuovo, aver sentito di averla ancora in suo potere e averla scaricata lui, stavolta? Per accorgerti di avere una famiglia fantastica hai dovuto prima mettere una pezza al tuo orgoglio virile ferito? Mah.
> 
> Sì, sono considerazioni antipatiche, le mie.



hai ragione....l'importante è che almeno ha capito....credo.....


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma soltanto io noto che Lavarello si sente meglio solo dopo averla cercata di nuovo, aver sentito di averla ancora in suo potere e averla scaricata lui, stavolta? Per accorgerti di avere una famiglia fantastica hai dovuto prima mettere una pezza al tuo orgoglio virile ferito? Mah.
> 
> Sì, sono considerazioni antipatiche, le mie.




Antipatiche o no, Leda, sono considerazioni giustissime!
E' proprio così.
E' sempre la solita storia del potere maschile che se viene messo in discussione l'uomo si sente sminuito nella sua virilità...
E' l'uomo che deve comandare i giochi, è l'uomo che deve decidere quando e come scaricare...altrimenti, poverino, il suo ego ne soffre...
E il più delle volte glielo lasciamo credere di tenere tutto sto potere e lui, tutto tronfio, ci casca sempre...
E il suo ego si innalza fra le nuvole...! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fabry (11 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Antipatiche o no, Leda, sono considerazioni giustissime!
> E' proprio così.
> E' sempre la solita storia del potere maschile che se viene messo in discussione l'uomo si sente sminuito nella sua virilità...
> E' l'uomo che deve comandare i giochi, è l'uomo che deve decidere quando e come scaricare...altrimenti, poverino, il suo ego ne soffre...
> ...


O madonnina benedetta...Leda si riferiva a Lavarello...non a tutto il genere maschile.


----------



## Diletta (11 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> O madonnina benedetta...Leda si riferiva a Lavarello...non a tutto il genere maschile.



Ma Lavarello è un ottimo stereotipo del maschio medio! 
Eccome se tutto il genere maschile è così, e tu caro Fabry lo sai bene perché sei così anche te, che tu lo voglia o no, ma, per partito preso, non lo vuoi ammettere (ma che c'è di male, in fondo?).
Ma guarda che non era mica una critica rivolta al vostro universo, era semplicemente una constatazione (ammetto che c'era un po' di sarcasmo), ma credimi, non ce l'ho con voi, anche se sembra tutto il contrario in effetti!   
Ognuno ha le proprie caratteristiche, questa è una vostra prerogativa, come noi abbiamo le nostre.

Ricordati che gli uomini vengono da Marte e le donne da Venere...questo per dire che proveniamo da mondi differenti, benché paralleli. 
E guai se non fosse così: non saremmo attratti gli uni alle altre...e il mondo sarebbe già finito.


----------



## Fabry (12 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Lavarello è un ottimo stereotipo del maschio medio!
> Eccome se tutto il genere maschile è così, e tu caro Fabry lo sai bene perché sei così anche te, che tu lo voglia o no, ma, per partito preso, non lo vuoi ammettere (ma che c'è di male, in fondo?).
> Ma guarda che non era mica una critica rivolta al vostro universo, era semplicemente una constatazione (ammetto che c'era un po' di sarcasmo), ma credimi, non ce l'ho con voi, anche se sembra tutto il contrario in effetti!
> Ognuno ha le proprie caratteristiche, questa è una vostra prerogativa, come noi abbiamo le nostre.
> ...


Presto un esorcista Diletta è posseduta...

Battute a parte, stai etichettando tutto il genere in modo troppo rigido, ragioni in base a stereotipi che fanno comodo ma non sono la realtà in toto ma solo in parte.
Beh tieniti forte, ma della descrizione che hai fatto non c'è una cosa che si avvicini minimamente al mio modo di essere, semplicemente non sono così...e credimi non sono il solo...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Lavarello è un ottimo stereotipo del maschio medio!
> Eccome se tutto il genere maschile è così, e tu caro Fabry lo sai bene perché sei così anche te, che tu lo voglia o no, ma, per partito preso, non lo vuoi ammettere (ma che c'è di male, in fondo?).
> Ma guarda che non era mica una critica rivolta al vostro universo, era semplicemente una constatazione (ammetto che c'era un po' di sarcasmo), ma credimi, non ce l'ho con voi, anche se sembra tutto il contrario in effetti!
> Ognuno ha le proprie caratteristiche, questa è una vostra prerogativa, come noi abbiamo le nostre.
> ...


Diletta cara...
Fai come me...basta mettere una parolina così non generalizzi no?
Certi uomini no?
Infatti credimi posso dirti nel mio piccolo che ho imparato ad apprezzare sommamente la compagnia maschile...
MA
Solo di "certi" uomini eh?
Perchè sai per esempio ti ritrovi a tirare dentro "certi" uomini nel tuo fb e poi cosa scopri che costoro ti mettono in imbarazzo con le tue amiche no?
Cosa fanno "certi" uomini?
Iniziano a scrivere porcate alle tue amiche di fb no?
E resti come dire molto imbarazzato perchè vedi fare un altro una cosa che mai ti salterebbe per la testa di fare no?

Certi uomini...a cui magari arrivi a presentare tua moglie...e poi questa viene a lamentarsi che sti certi uomini fanno i lama infoiati con lei no?

Certi uomini con la scusa di aiutare una povera donna indifesa se ne aprofittano no?

Ma certi uomini sono anche brave persone che credevano nell'amore di lei, e sono poi stati traditi no?

E come sai esistono anche certe donne no?

Perchè mio suocero dice sempre: se tutti gli uomini fossero come me le puttana nella statale 11 morirebbero di fame no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Presto un esorcista Diletta è posseduta...
> 
> Battute a parte, stai etichettando tutto il genere in modo troppo rigido, ragioni in base a stereotipi che fanno comodo ma non sono la realtà in toto ma solo in parte.
> Beh tieniti forte, ma della descrizione che hai fatto non c'è una cosa che si avvicini minimamente al mio modo di essere, semplicemente non sono così...e credimi non sono il solo...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma amico mio...


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Presto un esorcista Diletta è posseduta...
> 
> Battute a parte, stai etichettando tutto il genere in modo troppo rigido, ragioni in base a stereotipi che fanno comodo ma non sono la realtà in toto ma solo in parte.
> Beh tieniti forte, ma della descrizione che hai fatto non c'è una cosa che si avvicini minimamente al mio modo di essere, semplicemente non sono così...e credimi non sono il solo...


Quoto e se posso ti approvo!!!


Diletta....esci da questo corpo! apa:





ps. Fabry...che è successo al tuo avatar.....:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Presto un esorcista Diletta è posseduta...
> 
> Battute a parte, stai etichettando tutto il genere in modo troppo rigido, ragioni in base a stereotipi che fanno comodo ma non sono la realtà in toto ma solo in parte.
> Beh tieniti forte, ma della descrizione che hai fatto non c'è una cosa che si avvicini minimamente al mio modo di essere, semplicemente non sono così...e credimi non sono il solo...


Quoto


----------



## Fabry (12 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto e se posso ti approvo!!!
> 
> 
> Diletta....esci da questo corpo! apa:
> ...



:carneval: La sfiga senza fine :carneval:


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> :carneval: La sfiga senza fine :carneval:


L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita! :unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto e se posso ti approvo!!!
> 
> 
> Diletta....esci da questo corpo! apa:
> ...



Carissima Simy, ma non me ne volere, ti prego...

se puoi vai a riguardarti la risposta che tu (proprio tu) hai dato a Leda *a conferma del suo pensiero,* stesso pensiero che, seguendoti a ruota, ho io stessa avallato. 

Capisco che il caldo faccia questo e altro, ma...un po' di coerenza, please...
non siamo mica all'asilo qui!!


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Presto un esorcista Diletta è posseduta...
> 
> Battute a parte, stai etichettando tutto il genere in modo troppo rigido, ragioni in base a stereotipi che fanno comodo ma non sono la realtà in toto ma solo in parte.
> Beh tieniti forte, ma della descrizione che hai fatto non c'è una cosa che si avvicini minimamente al mio modo di essere, semplicemente non sono così...e credimi non sono il solo...



Ma non mi fanno comodo affatto...ne prendo semplicemente atto Fabry.
Nelle generalizzazioni ci sono sempre i distinguo, ma questo mi sembrava fosse ovvio e scontato.
Si parla sempre di grandi numeri e sono questi che contano quando si fanno certe dissertazioni.

Mi sono tenuta forte e ti dico anche che mi hai incuriosito tantissimo...al punto che vorrei conoscerti!:smile:


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta cara...
> Fai come me...basta mettere una parolina così non generalizzi no?
> Certi uomini no?
> Infatti credimi posso dirti nel mio piccolo che ho imparato ad apprezzare sommamente la compagnia maschile...
> ...



Conte caro, ho capito (penso) quello che mi vuoi dire.

Ma avevo quotato la risposta di Leda che ragionava sulla percezione inconscia e naturale che hanno gli uomini di se stessi, come anche noi donne abbiamo la nostra, ed è talmente lapalissiano ammettere la diversità del nostro sentire, una diversità che però di base ci accomuna ciascuno col proprio universo. 

Lungi da me anche solo ipotizzare quale sia migliore o peggiore, anche perché non esiste un migliore o peggiore, se mai un misto di entrambi, questo volevo che fosse chiaro a tutti.   
:smile::smile:


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima Simy, ma non me ne volere, ti prego...
> 
> se puoi vai a riguardarti la risposta che tu (proprio tu) hai dato a Leda *a conferma del suo pensiero,* stesso pensiero che, seguendoti a ruota, ho io stessa avallato.
> 
> ...


sorry...ma erano due cose diverse!!

Leda si rivolgeva SOLO a Lavarello! facendo notare che LUI ha fatto una determinata cosa!

Tu invece ha fatto un discorso generele diretto a tutti gli uomini...e Fabry te lo ha fatto notare!

quindi io continuo a quotare entrambi...Leda perchè concordo sulla sua interpretazione di Lavarello e continuo a dire "l'importante è che abbia capito" e Fabry perchè gli uomini non sono tutti cosi!

non me ne volere tu è


----------



## Leda (12 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Conte caro, ho capito (penso) quello che mi vuoi dire.
> 
> Ma avevo quotato la risposta di *Leda *che *ragionava sulla percezione inconscia e naturale che hanno gli uomini di se stessi*, come anche noi donne abbiamo la nostra, ed è talmente lapalissiano ammettere la diversità del nostro sentire, una diversità che però di base ci accomuna ciascuno col proprio universo.
> 
> ...


Forse l'equivoco parte dal neretto. Leda (che sarei io ) ragionava su quello che emergeva tra le righe del post di *Lavarello*, e di cui nessuno - a parte me - pareva essersi accorto. 

Conosco moltissime donne che si comportano come lui e anche uomini (una minoranza, tra le mie frequentazioni, perchè non li sopporto) che hanno questo tipo di atteggiamento mentale, e non intendevo affatto, quindi, generalizzare le mie considerazioni a tutto il genere maschile. La mia esperienza mi porta a conclusioni di altro tipo.


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse l'equivoco parte dal neretto. Leda (che sarei io ) ragionava su quello che emergeva tra le righe del post di *Lavarello*, e di cui nessuno - a parte me - pareva essersi accorto.
> 
> Conosco moltissime donne che si comportano come lui e anche uomini (una minoranza, tra le mie frequentazioni, perchè non li sopporto) che hanno questo tipo di atteggiamento mentale, e non intendevo affatto, quindi, generalizzare le mie considerazioni a tutto il genere maschile. La mia esperienza mi porta a conclusioni di altro tipo.


L'hai spiegato meglio di come ho fatto io nel post sopra... :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (12 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sorry...ma erano due cose diverse!!
> 
> Leda si rivolgeva SOLO a Lavarello! facendo notare che LUI ha fatto una determinata cosa!
> 
> ...


Non avevo letto questo tuo post prima di scrivere il mio (mi sa che scrivevamo in contemporanea ) e confermo che avevi inteso perfettamente il mio punto di vista.

Purtroppo io non sono ottimista come te sul fatto che Lavarello abbia capito. Secondo me non ha capito proprio niente. Ha riaperto gli occhi sul valore della sua famiglia, questo sì, ma per le ragioni sbagliate. My two cents che tra un po' di tempo, alla prossima che gli solletica l'ego e la patta dei calzoni avrà una nuova amnesia.


----------



## Simy (12 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Non avevo letto questo tuo post prima di scrivere il mio (mi sa che scrivevamo in contemporanea ) e confermo che avevi inteso perfettamente il mio punto di vista.
> 
> Purtroppo io non sono ottimista come te sul fatto che Lavarello abbia capito. Secondo me non ha capito proprio niente. Ha riaperto gli occhi sul valore della sua famiglia, questo sì, ma per le ragioni sbagliate. My two cents che tra un po' di tempo, alla prossima che gli solletica l'ego e la patta dei calzoni avrà una nuova amnesia.


Io mi auguro sempre che le persone imparino dagli errori.... e spero che non soffra di amnesia! :mrgreen:
altrimenti quando tornerà qui a dircelo gli faremo fare una bella cura di fosforo!


----------



## Diletta (12 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sorry...ma erano due cose diverse!!
> 
> Leda si rivolgeva SOLO a Lavarello! facendo notare che LUI ha fatto una determinata cosa!
> 
> ...





Leda ha detto:


> Forse l'equivoco parte dal neretto. Leda (che sarei io ) ragionava su quello che emergeva tra le righe del post di *Lavarello*, e di cui nessuno - a parte me - pareva essersi accorto.
> 
> Conosco moltissime donne che si comportano come lui e anche uomini (una minoranza, tra le mie frequentazioni, perchè non li sopporto) che hanno questo tipo di atteggiamento mentale, e non intendevo affatto, quindi, generalizzare le mie considerazioni a tutto il genere maschile. La mia esperienza mi porta a conclusioni di altro tipo.



Sorry a tutte e due per l'incomprensione in cui sono caduta, forse ho letto troppo in fretta...

A me forse viene fin troppo naturale fare di ogni erba un fascio...lo ammetto!
Ma questo è molto dovuto alla terapia psicologica che sto facendo ormai da parecchio con uno esperto in terapie di coppia, persona molto valida con tanta esperienza. 
Parliamo molto di questi temi, cerchiamo di ragionare insieme sull'universo maschile con i suoi comportamenti ancestrali e i suoi condizionamenti culturali e parallelamente esaminiamo alla stessa maniera il mondo femminile.
Sono due mondi diversi...che vanno visti e valutati in modo diverso.
Tutto questo considerando i vari distinguo, come per tutte le cose.
Il mio dottore, peraltro, ha un concetto di relativismo molto spiccato: non vuol sentir parlare di verità assolute, che erano tanto care a me perché ci credevo da sempre e infatti, una volta rivelatesi false, hanno fatto crollare tutto quanto.

Ma per quanto riguarda le differenze insite nella natura dei due sessi non se ne discute...devono venire accettate perché quelle sono. 
E proprio perché è un uomo (ho voluto un uomo) riesce a trasmettermi un po' meglio quello che per me è incomprensibile ed inaccettabile dal mio punto di vista femminile, non dico che riuscirò ad accettarlo e a farlo mio, ma mi interessava molto fare questo percorso particolare per avere una visione più realista di ciò che sono gli uomini (le donne le conosco già), perché io vivevo davvero nel mondo della luna, tanto che il dott. si è sorpreso non poco (ma dove ha vissuto finora signora?!!, detto con bonaria ironia).
E proprio perché sono una donna, è ovvio che faccio una fatica boia a comprendere, ma l'impegno ce lo metto, e se non altro capirò un po' di più e tutto serve in questa vita.

Insomma: di necessità si fa virtù!
E questo l'ho imparato alla perfezione!


----------



## Lavarello (20 Agosto 2012)

*come da copione...*



Leda ha detto:


> Ma soltanto io noto che Lavarello si sente meglio solo dopo averla cercata di nuovo, aver sentito di averla ancora in suo potere e averla scaricata lui, stavolta? Per accorgerti di avere una famiglia fantastica hai dovuto prima mettere una pezza al tuo orgoglio virile ferito? Mah.
> 
> Sì, sono considerazioni antipatiche, le mie.


Rieccomi dopo qualche settimana...
Mi spiace Leda non è così. Nelle scorse 2 settimane é successo di tutto, tutto come da copione dirà qualcuno.
Ci siamo parlati e rivisti, ogni giorno cresceva questa cosa: ci siamo innamorati. C'è stato un bacio, bello, mai provata una cosa così (avanti tutta ragazzi, datemi di nuovo del frivolo, del coglione, del fatto che è la solita storia..). Dopo il bacio sono scapato, è stata un'onda di piena per me. C'è stata mia moglie che, come nella settimana enigmistica, ha unito i vari pallini e mi ha chiesto "ne hai un'altra?". Questo meno male ha portato in superficie un po' di (miei) problemi che avevo anche esposto a voi tutti (in due parole: non esistono solo i figli, ci siamo anche noi). Ho negato l'esistenza dell'altra, non volevo far precipitare nel baratro una famiglia. Cercherò di ricostruire quello che in mé si è spezzato.
L'altra non era un ripiego, ed io non lo ero per lei. Oggi abbiamo chiuso definitivamente, dicendoci è giusto così. Penso che una tristezza come quella che sto vivendo ora non l'ho mai provata. Sono solo felice di aver risparmiato analoghe sensazioni a mia moglie, ai figli, genitori e via dicendo. Ogni tanto il bene di alcune persone passa dalla sofferenza di altri.
Il tempo passerà e cancellerà tutto.
Quello che ho provato era vero, ditemi tutto ma non che sono superficiale.
Alla prossima...


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Rieccomi dopo qualche settimana...
> Mi spiace Leda non è così. Nelle scorse 2 settimane é successo di tutto, tutto come da copione dirà qualcuno.
> Ci siamo parlati e rivisti, ogni giorno cresceva questa cosa: ci siamo innamorati. C'è stato un bacio, bello, mai provata una cosa così (avanti tutta ragazzi, datemi di nuovo del frivolo, del coglione, del fatto che è la solita storia..). Dopo il bacio sono scapato, è stata un'onda di piena per me. C'è stata mia moglie che, come nella settimana enigmistica, ha unito i vari pallini e mi ha chiesto "ne hai un'altra?". Questo meno male ha portato in superficie un po' di (miei) problemi che avevo anche esposto a voi tutti (in due parole: non esistono solo i figli, ci siamo anche noi). Ho negato l'esistenza dell'altra, non volevo far precipitare nel baratro una famiglia. Cercherò di ricostruire quello che in mé si è spezzato.
> L'altra non era un ripiego, ed io non lo ero per lei. Oggi abbiamo chiuso definitivamente, dicendoci è giusto così. Penso che una tristezza come quella che sto vivendo ora non l'ho mai provata. Sono solo felice di aver risparmiato analoghe sensazioni a mia moglie, ai figli, genitori e via dicendo. Ogni tanto il bene di alcune persone passa dalla sofferenza di altri.
> ...



....................


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Rieccomi dopo qualche settimana...
> Mi spiace* Leda non è così*. Nelle scorse 2 settimane é successo di tutto, tutto come da copione dirà qualcuno.
> Ci siamo parlati e rivisti, ogni giorno cresceva questa cosa: ci siamo innamorati. C'è stato un bacio, bello, mai provata una cosa così (avanti tutta ragazzi, datemi di nuovo del frivolo, del coglione, del fatto che è la solita storia..). Dopo il bacio sono scapato, è stata un'onda di piena per me. C'è stata mia moglie che, come nella settimana enigmistica, ha unito i vari pallini e mi ha chiesto "ne hai un'altra?". Questo meno male ha portato in superficie un po' di (miei) problemi che avevo anche esposto a voi tutti (in due parole: non esistono solo i figli, ci siamo anche noi). Ho negato l'esistenza dell'altra, non volevo far precipitare nel baratro una famiglia. Cercherò di ricostruire quello che in mé si è spezzato.
> L'altra non era un ripiego, ed io non lo ero per lei. Oggi abbiamo chiuso definitivamente, dicendoci è giusto così. Penso che una tristezza come quella che sto vivendo ora non l'ho mai provata. Sono solo felice di aver risparmiato analoghe sensazioni a mia moglie, ai figli, genitori e via dicendo. Ogni tanto il bene di alcune persone passa dalla sofferenza di altri.
> ...


e invece aveva ragione....pensavo che non ci saresti ricascato---


----------



## Lavarello (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e invece aveva ragione....pensavo che non ci saresti ricascato---


scusa la franchezza ma dall'esterno è tutto più semplice... se è per questo non dovevo neanche cascarci, altro che RIcascarci... ahimè è successo....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Rieccomi dopo qualche settimana...
> Mi spiace Leda non è così. Nelle scorse 2 settimane é successo di tutto, tutto come da copione dirà qualcuno.
> Ci siamo parlati e rivisti, ogni giorno cresceva questa cosa: ci siamo innamorati. C'è stato un bacio, bello, mai provata una cosa così (avanti tutta ragazzi, datemi di nuovo del frivolo, del coglione, del fatto che è la solita storia..). Dopo il bacio sono scapato, è stata un'onda di piena per me. C'è stata mia moglie che, come nella settimana enigmistica, ha unito i vari pallini e mi ha chiesto "ne hai un'altra?". Questo meno male ha portato in superficie un po' di (miei) problemi che avevo anche esposto a voi tutti (in due parole: non esistono solo i figli, ci siamo anche noi). Ho negato l'esistenza dell'altra, non volevo far precipitare nel baratro una famiglia. Cercherò di ricostruire quello che in mé si è spezzato.
> L'altra non era un ripiego, ed io non lo ero per lei. Oggi abbiamo chiuso definitivamente, dicendoci è giusto così. Penso che una tristezza come quella che sto vivendo ora non l'ho mai provata. Sono solo felice di aver risparmiato analoghe sensazioni a mia moglie, ai figli, genitori e via dicendo. Ogni tanto il bene di alcune persone passa dalla sofferenza di altri.
> ...


Mi fai tenerezza...in quinta ginnasio ero come te...e mi innamoravo tanto tanto tanto...ah le notti insonni a stringere il cuscino immaginando baci da fogo con lei...
Lavarello dei cresci e diventa omo...che il sole è già alto e la gallina ha fatto coccodè...
Tua moglie ti ha lanciato un avviso...
E lei non è scema...


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza ma dall'esterno è tutto più semplice... se è per questo non dovevo neanche cascarci, altro che RIcascarci... ahimè è successo....


e vebbè...ma visto che l'avevi scampata...potevi evitare il bis....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Rieccomi dopo qualche settimana...
> Mi spiace Leda non è così. Nelle scorse 2 settimane é successo di tutto, tutto come da copione dirà qualcuno.
> Ci siamo parlati e rivisti, ogni giorno cresceva questa cosa: ci siamo innamorati. C'è stato un bacio, bello, mai provata una cosa così (avanti tutta ragazzi, datemi di nuovo del frivolo, del coglione, del fatto che è la solita storia..). *Dopo* *il bacio sono scapato, è stata un'onda di piena per me. C'è stata mia moglie che, come nella settimana enigmistica, ha unito i vari pallini e mi ha chiesto "ne hai un'altra?". *Questo meno male ha portato in superficie un po' di (miei) problemi che avevo anche esposto a voi tutti (in due parole: non esistono solo i figli, ci siamo anche noi). Ho negato l'esistenza dell'altra, non volevo far precipitare nel baratro una famiglia. Cercherò di ricostruire quello che in mé si è spezzato.
> L'altra non era un ripiego, ed io non lo ero per lei. Oggi abbiamo chiuso definitivamente, dicendoci è giusto così. Penso che una tristezza come quella che sto vivendo ora non l'ho mai provata. Sono solo felice di aver risparmiato analoghe sensazioni a mia moglie, ai figli, genitori e via dicendo. Ogni tanto il bene di alcune persone passa dalla sofferenza di altri.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!! Scusa, ma...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Lavarello (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fai tenerezza...in quinta ginnasio ero come te...e mi innamoravo tanto tanto tanto...ah le notti insonni a stringere il cuscino immaginando baci da fogo con lei...
> Lavarello dei cresci e diventa omo...che il sole è già alto e la gallina ha fatto coccodè...
> Tua moglie ti ha lanciato un avviso...
> E lei non è scema...


Tenerezza dici... io mi faccio rabbia invece!
Cosa dici, è successo perchè tutte mi dicono che dimostro dieci anni di meno ?

Ora sono realmente frivolo: dé conte sai che l'è na roba strana sentirsi addosso (dopo anni) gli occhi di tutte???


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Tenerezza dici... io mi faccio rabbia invece!
> *Cosa dici, è successo perchè tutte mi dicono che dimostro dieci anni di meno ?
> *
> Ora sono realmente frivolo: dé conte sai che *l'è na roba strana sentirsi addosso (dopo anni)* *gli occhi di tutte??? *


Ma tutte, tutte? No, dico: TUTTETUTTETUTTE?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutte, tutte? No, dico: TUTTETUTTETUTTE?


ecco perchè la cassiera non ti fila....


----------



## Lavarello (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tutte, tutte? No, dico: TUTTETUTTETUTTE?


era ovviamente una battuta... di questa faccenda salvo la rinnovata autostima....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco perchè la cassiera non ti fila....


Hai capito? Grrr. Dov'è la faccina grrr? Ah, ecco:  Ne metto tre:


----------



## Lavarello (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vebbè...ma visto che l'avevi scampata...potevi evitare il bis....


la pancia, simy, la pancia.... la ragione diceva altro, ma chi la sente più la ragione....


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> la pancia, simy, la pancia.... la ragione diceva altro, ma chi la sente più la ragione....


Lo so...ma si tratta di avere "autocontrollo" ...insomma tutti abbiamo le nostre "tentazioni"....ma serve autocontrollo


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> era ovviamente una battuta... di questa faccenda salvo la rinnovata autostima....


Bene. Però se tua moglie t'ha sgamato dopo un mezzo bacio forse è meglio se lasci perdere proprio tutto. Cioè, dico: se ti dovesse ricapitare, sai, che ti mettano gli occhi addosso, tu scansati. Mica per altro, ma se uno ha paura delle palle, non va in guerra. Molto semplice.


----------



## Lavarello (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Però se tua moglie t'ha sgamato dopo un mezzo bacio forse è meglio se lasci perdere proprio tutto. Cioè, dico: se ti dovesse ricapitare, sai, che ti mettano gli occhi addosso, tu scansati. Mica per altro, ma se uno ha paura delle palle, non va in guerra. Molto semplice.


Mia moglie ha annusato la cosa perchè io me ne sono andato con la testa non con l'uccello. E' anche peggio lo sò. Sono infantile lo sò, ma avevo bisogno di sentirmi di nuovo VIVO. Non mi sono però fermato alla fase dell'appagante corteggiamento. Nn dimenticate però che in questa cosa c'è anche l'altra, alla quale anch'io ho dato sensazioni che non provava da tempo. Ci vuole un fisico bestiale, io non ce l'ho.


----------



## Niko74 (20 Agosto 2012)

Eeehhh....lo dicevo che eri troppo prevedibile...
Tu non vuoi che ti si dica che "è la solita storia", se ti fa piacere...non te lo dico 

Sarà anche stata diversa dalle altre ma guarda caso in molti avevano visto giusto.

Se tua moglie è arrivata a chiederti se ne hai un'altra fidati che ha più di qualche sospetto.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> la pancia, simy, la pancia.... la ragione diceva altro, ma chi la sente più la ragione....


tesoro mio 
perchè dai la colpa alla pancia...
vedi
tutti come te abbiamo i soliti problemi chi piu chi meno...
anche a me mio marito non fa piu i complimenti di una volta...
spesso ritorna stanco..magari imbronciato per qualche inghippo sul lavoro...
le mie ferie le sto passando da sola perchè lui non ha potuto...

tante sono le tentazioni esterne...alle volte nn te le cerchi neppure...

non diamo la colpa alla pancia..al pisello...agli ormoni..quelli li hanno tutti...
lo volevi
 punto
e non ti sei dato pace fino a quando non hai ottenuto qualcosa...


vedi bastava non iniziare..non spedire il primo sms....
piu ci spingiamo in la e più diventa difficile tornare indietro E' NORMALE...
ti sei sentito desiderato,corteggiato...e so quanto possa fare piacere..però secondo te tua moglie ,tua compagna di vita,non ti fa gli stessi complimenti perchè non li sente più?tu li fai a lei come una volta???
una persona dimostra cio che prova non sempre solo ed esclusivamente con le parole...
e a noi va bene fino a quando non ne subentra un altra che ci stordisce mettendo in fila una frase dietro l'altra...

spero che questa tstoria ti serva da lezione...
ma non accade spesso...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annusato la cosa perchè io me ne sono andato con la testa non con l'uccello. E' anche peggio lo sò. Sono infantile lo sò, ma avevo bisogno di sentirmi di nuovo VIVO. Non mi sono però fermato alla fase dell'appagante corteggiamento. Nn dimenticate però che in questa cosa c'è anche l'altra, alla quale anch'io ho dato sensazioni che non provava da tempo. Ci vuole un fisico bestiale, io non ce l'ho.


Tua moglie t'ha sgamato perchè sei un indeciso, molto semplicemente e senza troppi giri di parole. Lei, boh. Non dare per scontato quello che fa bene al tuo ego.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> la pancia, simy, la pancia.... la ragione diceva altro, *ma chi la sente più la ragione....*


No no, tu la ragione l'hai usata eccome, non mettere di mezzo "la pancia" e altre cavolate simili.....
Hai voluto toglierti lo sfizio e ci hai PENSATO (quindi avrai pur ragionato no') parecchio ma non ne hai avuto manco il coraggio fino in fondo e poi vieni pure a frignare che sei tristissimo e bla bla bla....


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no, tu la ragione l'hai usata eccome, non mettere di mezzo "la pancia" e altre cavolate simili.....
> Hai voluto toglierti lo sfizio e ci hai PENSATO (quindi avrai pur ragionato no') parecchio ma non ne hai avuto manco il coraggio fino in fondo e poi vieni pure a frignare che sei tristissimo e bla bla bla....



Ma forse Niko lui la ragione l'ha usata ANCHE per NON andare fino in fondo, cioè per tirarsi indietro.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma forse Niko lui la ragione l'ha usata ANCHE per NON andare fino in fondo, cioè per tirarsi indietro.


Si...fino a che l'altra non si fa risentire e allora la sua pancina inizia a prendere il sopravvento.....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Ma poi quale pancia, dico io.


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma poi quale pancia, dico io.


Ah...chiedilo a chi sostiene questa tesi...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah...chiedilo a chi sostiene questa tesi...



è piu comodo


----------



## Lavarello (21 Agosto 2012)

*un po' di considerazioni...*

In questa situazione mi sono messo da solo, non la mia pancina o altro, quindi mea culpa.
Mi sono anche scoperto indeciso. E do atto a Niko74 che alla fine è la solita solfa, con il solito finale.
Ho avuto la certezza che mi sarei innamorato, ed è successo. Ho avuto anche la presunzione che l'altra si sarebbe innamorata, ed è successo. Il perchè volessi rivivere tutte queste emozioni con una persona diversa da mia moglie sto cercando di capirlo. Amo ancora mia moglie, questo non l'ho mai messo in dubbio. La domanda se mai è: se ami una persona e vuoi il suo bene perchè ti sei messo in questa faccenda? Evitate commenti del tipo "si vede che non l'ami più....prima o poi ti ricapiterà...e via dicendo. So solo che i miei pensieri erano ormai dell'altra, dal risveglio al tramonto, e questa cosa mi creava un disagio mentale ed anche fisico. Chi l'ha provato sa cosa vuol dire svegliarsi con l'ansia di stare facendo una cazzata ma nel contempo hai bisogno di questa cosa che è ormai un ossessione. Come un tossico che sa di fare la cosa sbagliata ma comunque si ficca in vena l'ago....
La prima sera che ho incontrato questa persona forse andava vissuta l'avventura subito, senza troppe menate, invece ho voluto creare un "contesto", e lì dentro ho rischiato di annegare. Sarebbe stato un buco nero per tutti. Indirettamente ringrazio l'intuito di mia moglie (o la mia coglionaggine, come volete) che mi ha permesso di tornare con i piedi per terra e di esprimerle meglio un mio certo disagio, quello di cui avevo raccontato in precedenza sul forum. Sono stato un debole, ho voluto pensare che centinaia di sms e di bei momenti insieme potessero farmi "bene", nutrendo un ego forse un po' troppo narcisista. Sta di fatto che ora soffro e me la sono cercata, quindi affari miei, giusto?
Certo, la tentazione di chiamarla o di mandarle un semplice sms è altissima, ma resisto (Annuccia: trattasi di autocontrollo ad azione ritardata?).   So anche che l'altra, in quanto single, non deve rendere conto a nessuno ma è una donna intelligente ed abbiamo (spero) capito entrambi che questa cosa avrebbe fatto soffrire tutti. Mi ha detto "forse questo travolgimento emotivo nasce dal fatto che sapevamo che non avremmo mai potuto averci....".


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> In questa situazione mi sono messo da solo, non la mia pancina o altro, quindi mea culpa.
> Mi sono anche scoperto indeciso. E do atto a Niko74 che alla fine è la solita solfa, con il solito finale.
> *Ho avuto la certezza che mi sarei innamorato, ed è successo. Ho avuto anche la presunzione che l'altra si sarebbe innamorata, ed è successo.* Il perchè volessi rivivere tutte queste emozioni con una persona diversa da mia moglie sto cercando di capirlo. Amo ancora mia moglie, questo non l'ho mai messo in dubbio. La domanda se mai è: se ami una persona e vuoi il suo bene perchè ti sei messo in questa faccenda? Evitate commenti del tipo "si vede che non l'ami più....prima o poi ti ricapiterà...e via dicendo. So solo che i miei pensieri erano ormai dell'altra, dal risveglio al tramonto, e questa cosa mi creava un disagio mentale ed anche fisico. Chi l'ha provato sa cosa vuol dire svegliarsi con l'ansia di stare facendo una cazzata ma nel contempo hai bisogno di questa cosa che è ormai un ossessione. Come un tossico che sa di fare la cosa sbagliata ma comunque si ficca in vena l'ago....
> La prima sera che ho incontrato questa persona forse andava vissuta l'avventura subito, senza troppe menate, invece ho voluto creare un "contesto", e lì dentro ho rischiato di annegare. Sarebbe stato un buco nero per tutti. Indirettamente ringrazio l'intuito di mia moglie (o la mia coglionaggine, come volete) che mi ha permesso di tornare con i piedi per terra e di esprimerle meglio un mio certo disagio, quello di cui avevo raccontato in precedenza sul forum. Sono stato un debole, ho voluto pensare che centinaia di sms e di bei momenti insieme potessero farmi "bene", nutrendo un ego forse un po' troppo narcisista. Sta di fatto che ora soffro e me la sono cercata, quindi affari miei, giusto?
> Certo, la tentazione di chiamarla o di mandarle un semplice sms è altissima, ma resisto (Annuccia: trattasi di autocontrollo ad azione ritardata?). So anche che l'altra, in quanto single, non deve rendere conto a nessuno ma è una donna intelligente ed abbiamo (spero) capito entrambi che questa cosa avrebbe fatto soffrire tutti. Mi ha detto "forse questo travolgimento emotivo nasce dal fatto che sapevamo che non avremmo mai potuto averci....".



Vacci piano....... Ma porca vacca vi innamorate così facilmente?
Infatuazione, eccitazione, complicità esistono altri termini che non siano per forza amore.
Sempre a trincerarsi dietro la scusa che si è innamorati.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vacci piano.......* Ma porca vacca vi innamorate così facilmente*?
> Infatuazione, eccitazione, complicità esistono altri termini che non siano per forza amore.
> Sempre a trincerarsi dietro la scusa che si è innamorati.


lascia perdere...

è confuso....


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> In questa situazione mi sono messo da solo, non la mia pancina o altro, quindi mea culpa.
> Mi sono anche scoperto indeciso. E do atto a Niko74 che alla fine è la solita solfa, con il solito finale.
> Ho avuto la certezza che mi sarei innamorato, ed è successo. Ho avuto anche la presunzione che l'altra si sarebbe innamorata, ed è successo. Il perchè volessi rivivere tutte queste emozioni con una persona diversa da mia moglie sto cercando di capirlo. Amo ancora mia moglie, questo non l'ho mai messo in dubbio. La domanda se mai è: se ami una persona e vuoi il suo bene perchè ti sei messo in questa faccenda? Evitate commenti del tipo "si vede che non l'ami più....prima o poi ti ricapiterà...e via dicendo. So solo che i miei pensieri erano ormai dell'altra, dal risveglio al tramonto, e questa cosa mi creava un disagio mentale ed anche fisico. Chi l'ha provato sa cosa vuol dire svegliarsi con l'ansia di stare facendo una cazzata ma nel contempo hai bisogno di questa cosa che è ormai un ossessione. Come un tossico che sa di fare la cosa sbagliata ma comunque si ficca in vena l'ago....
> La prima sera che ho incontrato questa persona forse andava vissuta l'avventura subito, senza troppe menate, invece ho voluto creare un "contesto", e lì dentro ho rischiato di annegare. Sarebbe stato un buco nero per tutti. Indirettamente ringrazio l'intuito di mia moglie (o la mia coglionaggine, come volete) che mi ha permesso di tornare con i piedi per terra e di esprimerle meglio un mio certo disagio, quello di cui avevo raccontato in precedenza sul forum. Sono stato un debole, ho voluto pensare che centinaia di sms e di bei momenti insieme potessero farmi "bene", nutrendo un ego forse un po' troppo narcisista. Sta di fatto che ora soffro e me la sono cercata, quindi affari miei, giusto?
> *Certo, la tentazione di chiamarla o di mandarle un semplice sms è altissima, ma resisto* (Annuccia: trattasi di autocontrollo ad azione ritardata?).   So anche che l'altra, in quanto single, non deve rendere conto a nessuno ma è una donna intelligente ed abbiamo (spero) capito entrambi che questa cosa avrebbe fatto soffrire tutti. Mi ha detto "forse questo travolgimento emotivo nasce dal fatto che sapevamo che non avremmo mai potuto averci....".


Lo rifarai....secondo me ovviamente 
E se non sarai tu per primo, basta che lei si rifaccia viva.....

L'intuito di tua moglie non serve a farti "rinsavire"...devi essere tu a volerlo...e da come scrivi, SECONDO ME, ci sei ancora dentro fino al collo.

Interessante il paragone con i tossicodipendenti che pur sapendo che è sbagliato continuano a farsi....lo presumevo in base a quanto accaduto a mia moglie e tu me ne dai conferma.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lascia perdere...
> 
> è confuso....


più leggo queste storie e più mi rendo conto che o sono diventata cinica o sbaglio a dare alla parola amore il significato che gli do.
Boh

lascia perdere......
sono confusa.......


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vacci piano....... Ma porca vacca vi innamorate così facilmente?
> Infatuazione, eccitazione, complicità esistono altri termini che non siano per forza amore.
> Sempre a trincerarsi dietro la scusa che si è innamorati.


no qui tutti si innamorano.......basta uno sguardo! 
poi secondo me più che pancia potremmo definirlo...basso ventre...molto basso...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no qui tutti si innamorano.......basta uno sguardo!
> poi secondo me più che pancia potremmo definirlo...basso ventre...molto basso...


Quoto....e non vale solo per gli uomini


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto....e non vale solo per gli uomini


vale per tutti!


----------



## Lavarello (21 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Lo rifarai....secondo me ovviamente
> E se non sarai tu per primo, basta che lei si rifaccia viva.....
> 
> L'intuito di tua moglie non serve a farti "rinsavire"...devi essere tu a volerlo...e da come scrivi, SECONDO ME, ci sei ancora dentro fino al collo.
> ...


Chiaro che ci sono dentro fino al collo!
Io devo rinsavire, ne va della mia famiglia ed egoisticamente parlando anche di me stesso, del mio equilibrio di persona.
Che brutta roba ragazzi....


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2012)

*R: Lieto fine ?*



Lavarello ha detto:


> Chiaro che ci sono dentro fino al collo!
> Io devo rinsavire, ne va della mia famiglia ed egoisticamente parlando anche di me stesso, del mio equilibrio di persona.
> Che brutta roba ragazzi....


Ecco...ricordati di quello che hai scritto qui sopra al prossimo sms sdolcinato.....

Brutta roba per te? Tu stai facendo quello che ti salta per la testa sai?

Brutta roba sarà se continuerai e se tua moglie ti beccherà...ma piu per lei che per te....


----------



## venerdì (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vacci piano....... Ma porca vacca vi innamorate così facilmente?
> Infatuazione, eccitazione, complicità esistono altri termini che non siano per forza amore.
> Sempre a trincerarsi dietro la scusa che si è innamorati.


Ma la fase dell'innamoramento non comprende forse anche l'infatuazione, l'eccitazione e la complicità? Sono tutti ingredienti della stessa minestra che col tempo possono portare all'amore. Secondo me Lavarello quando dice che aveva la certezza di innamorarsi lo dice perchè questa ragazza l'ha colpito in profondità, e perchè no anche al basso ventre, mica sono scollegate le 2 cose. Con la moglie probabilmente sta vivendo l'amore vero, quello fatto di sacrifici e rinunce oltre che di gioie e soddisfazioni ma non è detto che l'uno escluda l'altro almeno per i primi tempi, poi le cose si incasinano purtroppo. Chissà come ha fatto Vittorio de Sica a tenere in piedi 2 famiglie contemporaneamente.


----------



## sabato (21 Agosto 2012)

venerdì ha detto:


> Chissà come ha fatto Vittorio de Sica a tenere in piedi 2 famiglie contemporaneamente.


se è per questo anche Pupo... così non scoraggiamo nessuno.


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> In questa situazione mi sono messo da solo, non la mia pancina o altro, quindi mea culpa.
> Mi sono anche scoperto indeciso. E do atto a Niko74 che alla fine è la solita solfa, con il solito finale.
> Ho avuto la certezza che mi sarei innamorato, ed è successo. Ho avuto anche la presunzione che l'altra si sarebbe innamorata, ed è successo. *Il perchè volessi rivivere tutte queste emozioni con una persona diversa da mia moglie sto cercando di capirlo. Amo ancora mia moglie, questo non l'ho mai messo in dubbio. La domanda se mai è: se ami una persona e vuoi il suo bene perchè ti sei messo in questa faccenda? *Evitate commenti del tipo "si vede che non l'ami più....prima o poi ti ricapiterà...e via dicendo. So solo che i miei pensieri erano ormai dell'altra, dal risveglio al tramonto, e questa cosa mi creava un disagio mentale ed anche fisico. Chi l'ha provato sa cosa vuol dire svegliarsi con l'ansia di stare facendo una cazzata ma nel contempo hai bisogno di questa cosa che è ormai un ossessione. Come un tossico che sa di fare la cosa sbagliata ma comunque si ficca in vena l'ago....
> La prima sera che ho incontrato questa persona forse andava vissuta l'avventura subito, senza troppe menate, invece ho voluto creare un "contesto", e lì dentro ho rischiato di annegare. Sarebbe stato un buco nero per tutti. Indirettamente ringrazio l'intuito di mia moglie (o la mia coglionaggine, come volete) che mi ha permesso di tornare con i piedi per terra e di esprimerle meglio un mio certo disagio, quello di cui avevo raccontato in precedenza sul forum. Sono stato un debole, ho voluto pensare che centinaia di sms e di bei momenti insieme potessero farmi "bene", nutrendo un ego forse un po' troppo narcisista. Sta di fatto che ora soffro e me la sono cercata, quindi affari miei, giusto?
> Certo, la tentazione di chiamarla o di mandarle un semplice sms è altissima, ma resisto (Annuccia: trattasi di autocontrollo ad azione ritardata?).   So anche che l'altra, in quanto single, non deve rendere conto a nessuno ma è una donna intelligente ed abbiamo (spero) capito entrambi che questa cosa avrebbe fatto soffrire tutti. Mi ha detto "forse questo travolgimento emotivo nasce dal fatto che sapevamo che non avremmo mai potuto averci....".



Lavarello, ma è così difficile da capire il motivo? 
La risposta te la sei già data da solo, la devi solo rileggere:
"rivivere tutte queste emozioni"

Ecco, appunto: ri-vivere.
La chiave sta lì...e non solo per te, ma per tutti.

E' nell'ordine delle cose che le emozioni col tempo svaniscano all'interno del matrimonio, lo so, bisognerebbe coltivarlo ogni giorno come una pianta bella e delicata, ma non lo si fa quasi mai e poi bisogna farlo in due.
Basta anche poco perché il quotidiano ci assorba e ci distacchi, senza rendersene conto perché apparentemente tutto è come sempre, ma è solo un'apparenza. 

Ce ne accorgiamo quando succede qualcosa di inaspettato, un'infatuazione, come nel tuo caso, o peggio una tempesta causata da un tradimento scoperto e lì si realizza quanto in realtà eravamo distanti emotivamente, ma dopo è difficile e faticosissimo ricostruire un percorso insieme, ma questa è un'altra storia.

Noi tutti sappiamo quanto sia bello provare quelle emozioni e quando una situazione della vita ci dà lo spunto per riviverle è alquanto dura starci alla larga.

Non parlerei di amore, quello è davvero un'altra cosa (secondo me), oppure chiamalo pure così (ma non se lo merita) se per amore intendi quel turbinio di belle sensazioni che scaturiscono dalle lusinghe di una donna diversa.

Il rimedio?
Io lo so in teoria (frutto delle innumerevoli sedute terapeutiche...) come lo possono sapere tutti quelli che si informano sul tema approfondendolo.
Forse per te sarebbe ancora utile essere erudito su questo, forse fai ancora in tempo a salvarti...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il rimedio?
> Io lo so in teoria (frutto delle innumerevoli sedute terapeutiche...) come lo possono sapere tutti quelli che si informano sul tema approfondendolo.


qual é?


----------



## Lavarello (22 Agosto 2012)

venerdì ha detto:


> Ma la fase dell'innamoramento non comprende forse anche l'infatuazione, l'eccitazione e la complicità? Sono tutti ingredienti della stessa minestra che col tempo possono portare all'amore. Secondo me Lavarello quando dice che aveva la certezza di innamorarsi lo dice perchè questa ragazza l'ha colpito in profondità, e perchè no anche al basso ventre, mica sono scollegate le 2 cose. Con la moglie probabilmente sta vivendo l'amore vero, quello fatto di sacrifici e rinunce oltre che di gioie e soddisfazioni ma non è detto che l'uno escluda l'altro almeno per i primi tempi, poi le cose si incasinano purtroppo. Chissà come ha fatto Vittorio de Sica a tenere in piedi 2 famiglie contemporaneamente.


Hai colto nel segno...
Il fatto è che le due cose, matrimonio da una parte ed "infatuazione" all'altra (non chiamiamolo più amore....), non erano per me gestibili. Non sono in grado, questa è l'unica lezione imparata al momento.


----------



## Lavarello (22 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> .....
> 
> Il rimedio?
> Io lo so in teoria (frutto delle innumerevoli sedute terapeutiche...) come lo possono sapere tutti quelli che si informano sul tema approfondendolo.
> Forse per te sarebbe ancora utile essere erudito su questo, forse fai ancora in tempo a salvarti...


Diletta, sei donna saggia... vorrei erudirmi, aiutami per favore....


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> qual é?





Lavarello ha detto:


> Diletta, sei donna saggia... vorrei erudirmi, aiutami per favore....



Non voglio apparire maestrina...(anche perché non lo sono), saggia lo sto diventando giocoforza: o ci provo o mollo tutto (e forse mollo tutto lo stesso...).
Mesi e mesi di terapia, portafoglio che si sgonfia, ma tutto si fa per dare una chance al matrimonio e soprattutto per il mio benessere.
Come posso spiegare qui mesi di colloqui mirati in questo senso?  
Sono strategie molto pratiche, noi i concetti ideali li lasciamo là dove devono stare perché servono a poco se non a nulla.
Ma io faccio una fatica boia ad accantonarli perché chi scrive è una idealista e chi è così parte già svantaggiato in una ricostruzione.
Mi potete scrivere in privato se volete  :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Chiaro che ci sono dentro fino al collo!
> Io devo rinsavire, ne va della mia famiglia ed egoisticamente parlando anche di me stesso, del mio equilibrio di persona.
> *Che brutta roba ragazzi*....




ma se è così brutta perchè ti ci sei ficcato dentro...
lo sapevi già....
vedi inizialmente hai riflettuto..non ti ci sei buttato dentro o ti ci hanno vbuttato....

tu hai guardato il burrone a lungo..e poi hai deciso di saltare comunque...
ricordi???

di solito di fronte a certe cose si perde un po la lucidità si viene attratti dalla cosa..rapiti e zacchete...
la cosa che mi ha stupito che tu ci hai rimuginato e strarimuginato....
ti sentivi bruciare e ancora non eri nemmeno vicino a quel fuoco....

quindi...

cmq
oggi mi gira un po male perdonatemi....

dico solo che la vita è gia complicata di per se..perchè complicarla ulteriormente...


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non voglio apparire maestrina...(anche perché non lo sono), saggia lo sto diventando giocoforza: o ci provo o mollo tutto (e forse mollo tutto lo stesso...).
> Mesi e mesi di terapia, portafoglio che si sgonfia, ma tutto si fa per dare una chance al matrimonio e soprattutto per il mio benessere.
> Come posso spiegare qui mesi di colloqui mirati in questo senso?
> Sono strategie molto pratiche, noi i concetti ideali li lasciamo là dove devono stare perché servono a poco se non a nulla.
> ...


eh ma io non posso. mi vorrai discriminare?

un accenno, please...


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si...fino a che l'altra non si fa risentire e allora la sua pancina inizia a prendere il sopravvento.....




...ma è l'eterna lotta fra sesso e castità. 
Come recita così bene Battiato.

Che in parole povere significa che lui ora è combattuto, è già borderline e forse passerà quel confine.

Bisognerebbe sempre e comunque adottare un atteggiamento di difesa nei confronti delle situazioni tentatrici, ma basta abbassare un po' la guardia e puoi dire addio alla tua bella e rassicurante tranquillità casalinga...


----------



## paraponzi (22 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Volevo comunicare l'evoluzione e la fine della mia esperienza di "pensato" (neanche tentato...) tradimento.
> L'antefatto è stato descritto in questo thread: http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...ora-tradito-e-gia-sto-male-richiesta-di-aiuto.
> Ebbene, dopo decine di sms molto belli, coinvolgenti e via discorrendo, dopo aver anche pianificato anche la serata del tradimento (senza però che si sia mai consumato nulla), dopo aver ritagliato attimi per incontri emozionanti e sfuggenti, Lei si è dimostrata più saggia di me ed ha fatto marcia indietro con la sacrosantissima motivazione che era rischioso, soprattutto a livello affettivo, per tutti. Lei è single e poteva innamorarsi, io ho famiglia e figli piccoli, quindi disastro in vista. La decisione l'ha presa Lei, io non riuscivo, me ne ero già andato di testa prima ancora di
> cominciare.
> ...


Nun te vedo convinto...prima o poi lo rifai.


----------



## paraponzi (22 Agosto 2012)

Leggevo altri messaggi, ho indovinato ve? Mitico.


----------



## Diletta (22 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eh ma io non posso. mi vorrai discriminare?
> 
> un accenno, please...



...ma non c'è niente di misterioso o trascendentale. Basta pensarci un po' e le cose che si dovrebbero fare ti appaiono semplici e perfino banali.
Però quando sei in balìa del quotidiano non saltano all'occhio...

E' fisiologico purtroppo che col tempo ci si distacchi l'uno dall'altra, è la vita che ci fa questo con tutto quello che c'è dentro, quando ci sono i figli da accudire, poi, le nostre energie sono rivolte a loro e ai loro bisogni.
E piano piano finisce che si perda la nostra identità di essere anche e soprattutto una coppia, e qui bisognerebbe intervenire in tempo, altrimenti ci pensano le corna a darti lo scossone, e che scossone...

Quindi: tanto per fare qualche esempio spicciolo, riprendere qualche abitudine di quando si era fidanzati...qualcosa che ci piaceva tanto fare e farne un rito solo nostro. 
Ridare importanza alle parole perché le parole contano molto e non solo per le donne e  qualche piccola sorpresa imprevedibile non guasta mai in mezzo a tanta prevedibilità.
Insomma...rinnovarsi agli occhi dell'altro, risvegliando in lui/lei quell'interesse che è solo sopito.
Ognuno di noi ha le sue potenzialità per far leva sull'altro, le abbiamo avute quando ci siamo conosciuti e ci siamo innamorati, vanno solo ritirate fuori.      

Solo che non ne vediamo il caso di farlo...tanto ormai i giochi sono fatti.
E lo sbaglio in cui si incorre è proprio questo: i giochi NON sono mai del tutto fatti...


----------



## Lavarello (22 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> *ma se è così brutta perchè ti ci sei ficcato dentro...
> lo sapevi già....
> *vedi inizialmente hai riflettuto..non ti ci sei buttato dentro o ti ci hanno vbuttato....
> 
> ...


Bella domanda.... torna il paragone con i tossicodipendenti...che vuoi che sia un buco...
Io ci ho rimurginato all'inverosimile...da quando mi svegliavo a quando andavo a nanna e nonostante tutti voi consigliavate nervi saldi ed autocontrollo ho comunque voluto vedere cosa capitava a saltare nel burrone....
Finirà sto caldo maledetto ?


----------



## Venerdì (22 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Bella domanda.... torna il paragone con i tossicodipendenti...che vuoi che sia un buco...
> Io ci ho rimurginato all'inverosimile...da quando mi svegliavo a quando andavo a nanna e nonostante tutti voi consigliavate nervi saldi ed autocontrollo ho comunque voluto vedere cosa capitava a saltare nel burrone....
> Finirà sto caldo maledetto ?


E hai fatto bene a saltare, adesso torna su e scegli. Vuoi continuare in famiglia, allora cerca di auto-controllarti e se non ce la fai fatti aiutare (come stai già facendo scrivendo qui). La vita non è lineare come ben sai e possono accadere degli imprevisti. Nel tuo caso, per adesso, l’imprevisto è stato questa avventura, una parentesi rosa che stai chiudendo. Meglio questo che una brutta malattia no? Mio nonno mi diceva che se ti lamenti perché ti fa male un dito datti una martellata al piede così il dolore al dito neanche più lo sentirai (beh non diceva proprio così ma penso che il senso si capisca lo stesso). Dai forza.


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma non c'è niente di misterioso o trascendentale. Basta pensarci un po' e le cose che si dovrebbero fare ti appaiono semplici e perfino banali.
> Però quando sei in balìa del quotidiano non saltano all'occhio...
> 
> E' fisiologico purtroppo che col tempo ci si distacchi l'uno dall'altra, è la vita che ci fa questo con tutto quello che c'è dentro, quando ci sono i figli da accudire, poi, le nostre energie sono rivolte a loro e ai loro bisogni.
> ...


grazie. condivido soprattutto il discorso del 'rito' e dell'importanza delle parole.

di mio, per ricambiare la tua gentilezza, posso dirti che una coppia affiatatissima di settantenni conosciuti anni fa, alla domanda 'ma come si fa ad essere così uniti dopo quarant'anni di matrimonio?', risposero quasi all'unisono: 'non abbiate mai discussioni brevi'... meglio rovinarsi una giornata, impegnarsi a togliere i sassolini ogni volta che si presentano, anzichè tacere, accumularli e dover sollevare una montagna domani... e per non rovinare una giornata rovinarsi la vita.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha annusato la cosa perchè io me ne sono andato con la testa non con l'uccello. E' anche peggio lo sò. Sono infantile lo sò, ma avevo bisogno di sentirmi di nuovo VIVO. Non mi sono però fermato alla fase dell'appagante corteggiamento. Nn dimenticate però che in questa cosa c'è anche l'altra, alla quale anch'io ho dato sensazioni che non provava da tempo. Ci vuole un fisico bestiale, io non ce l'ho.


Ma vi siete avuti alla fine....


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie. condivido soprattutto il discorso del 'rito' e dell'importanza delle parole.
> 
> di mio, per ricambiare la tua gentilezza, posso dirti che una coppia affiatatissima di settantenni conosciuti anni fa, alla domanda 'ma come si fa ad essere così uniti dopo quarant'anni di matrimonio?', risposero quasi all'unisono: 'non abbiate mai discussioni brevi'... meglio rovinarsi una giornata, impegnarsi a togliere i sassolini ogni volta che si presentano, anzichè tacere, accumularli e dover sollevare una montagna domani... e per non rovinare una giornata rovinarsi la vita.




Grazie anche a te: quello che hai raccontato è una perla di saggezza!!
:up:


----------



## Lavarello (23 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma vi siete avuti alla fine....


Un bacio. Bello, anzi no, splendido....


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Un bacio. Bello, anzi no, splendido....




...e allora sei abbastanza fregato.
Ti sei già accostato a lei intimamente e quel bacio sarà un forte richiamo.
Trova una strategia come fece Ulisse per le sirene...ma in fretta!


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Un bacio. Bello, anzi no, splendido....





Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora sei abbastanza fregato.
> Ti sei già accostato a lei intimamente e quel bacio sarà un forte richiamo.
> Trova una strategia come fece Ulisse per le sirene...ma in fretta!



Sì, ma capisci che tutto 'sto casino è venuto fuori per *UN BACIO*???

Anch'io mi innamoravo se ballavo un lento con qualcuno, ma avevo 14 anni  :blank:


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ma capisci che tutto 'sto casino è venuto fuori per *UN BACIO*???
> 
> *Anch'io mi innamoravo se ballavo un lento con qualcuno*, ma avevo 14 anni  :blank:


Perché si rischiava di rimanere incinte. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Cioè_ Docet.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché si rischiava di rimanere incinte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché si rischiava di rimanere incinte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma ti pare che io possa aver mai letto _Cioè_?? :incazzato:

No, era il contatto fisico che mi confondeva... :inlove:


----------



## Nameless (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ma capisci che tutto 'sto casino è venuto fuori per *UN BACIO*???
> 
> Anch'io mi innamoravo se ballavo un lento con qualcuno, ma avevo 14 anni :blank:



macchè bacio, il bacio è stata solo una conseguenza... sto casino è venuto fuori per il coninvolgimento mentale. molto più pericoloso.


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> macchè bacio, il bacio è stata solo una conseguenza... sto casino è venuto fuori per il coninvolgimento mentale. molto più pericoloso.


Sìsì, concordo! Rispondevo a chi sottolineava che fosse stato il contatto fisico a far precipitare gli eventi.

Capisci che se da adulto sei così in cacca e l'unico contatto intimo avuto è stato un bacio, per meraviglioso che possa essere stato, il problema sta evidentemente da un'altra parte...


----------



## milli (24 Agosto 2012)

Ma per poterti sposare hai dovuto chiedere l'autorizzazione al giudice tutelare?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ma capisci che tutto 'sto casino è venuto fuori per *UN BACIO*???
> 
> Anch'io mi innamoravo se ballavo un lento con qualcuno, ma avevo 14 anni :blank:



Come non quotare.


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sìsì, concordo! Rispondevo a chi sottolineava che fosse stato il contatto fisico a far precipitare gli eventi.
> 
> Capisci che se da adulto sei così in cacca e l'unico contatto intimo avuto è stato un bacio, per meraviglioso che possa essere stato, il problema sta evidentemente da un'altra parte...



Dico che il contatto fisico ha senz'altro peggiorato il quadro.
Il fuoco non si mette mai vicino alla paglia e lui doveva starsene lontano anni luce da lei vista la sua vulnerabilità!


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma per poterti sposare hai dovuto chiedere l'autorizzazione al giudice tutelare?


Daaaaiiii


----------



## Annuccia (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ma capisci che tutto 'sto casino è venuto fuori per *UN BACIO*???
> 
> Anch'io mi innamoravo se ballavo un lento con qualcuno, ma avevo 14 anni  :blank:


come non approvare


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come non approvare


Vabbè va! le tirate sempre fuori! uno non vuole fare battutacce! ma una volta posso resistere due no!

A me a 14 anni mentre ballavo succedeva altro .. buh!! :condom:


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè va! le tirate sempre fuori! uno non vuole fare battutacce! ma una volta posso resistere due no!
> 
> A me a 14 anni mentre ballavo succedeva altro .. buh!! :condom:


Tranquillo che ci accorgevamo pure noi di cosa capitava all'altro :rotfl:

Ma era per dire che erano i primi contatti fisici con l'altro sesso, era un mondo alieno, terrificante e irresistibile allo stesso tempo, quindi era anche normale perdere un po' la bussola e dare a quell'intimità un significato enorme, e spaziale!

Che accada la stessa cosa a 40 anni suonati mi pare già un po' diverso... o no?

Magari sono io che sono diventata tremendamente disillusa, boh.


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma non c'è niente di misterioso o trascendentale. Basta pensarci un po' e le cose che si dovrebbero fare ti appaiono semplici e perfino banali.
> Però quando sei in balìa del quotidiano non saltano all'occhio...
> 
> E' fisiologico purtroppo che col tempo ci si distacchi l'uno dall'altra, è la vita che ci fa questo con tutto quello che c'è dentro, quando ci sono i figli da accudire, poi, le nostre energie sono rivolte a loro e ai loro bisogni.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè va! le tirate sempre fuori! uno non vuole fare battutacce! ma una volta posso resistere due no!
> 
> A me a 14 anni mentre ballavo succedeva altro .. buh!! :condom:


Ovvero hai scoperto dov'era ubicato _davvero_ il tuo cervello?







Non sgridarmi topolino, ha scritto Tebastra, io sono Tebina
_Flapflap
_


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tranquillo che ci accorgevamo pure noi di cosa capitava all'altro :rotfl:
> 
> Ma era per dire che erano i primi contatti fisici con l'altro sesso, era un mondo alieno, terrificante e irresistibile allo stesso tempo, quindi era anche normale perdere un po' la bussola e dare a quell'intimità un significato enorme, e spaziale!
> 
> ...


Ha si ? madò che figuracce!!! 

Ma sai... ad una certa età magari ci scordiamo di crearcele determinate eccitazioni,che di certo non appartengono più ad un ballo.

Siamo d'accordo no


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvero hai scoperto dov'era ubicato _davvero_ il tuo cervello?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, ho scoperto soltanto come fa cip cip l'uccellino  del cervello evitiamo qualsiasi discorso 

Ed un giorno un amico mi disse... prendi la spugna e......


----------

